# 2007 New England Spring Kick-off Rally



## egregg57

2007 Spring Kick Off Rally Danforth Bay Camping Resort Freedom NH

*Wrap up and New Update as of 5-15-07. 
















Danforth Bay*


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I am waiting for a return call from Danforth Bay to set aside an area for us. If you are interested in coming to the rally please roger up so I can give them a general Idea of the number of people attending. Additionally I am looking at several dates in May prior to the Memorial Day Holiday weekend, Looks like the second or third weekend.
> 
> Down side is that the pool may not be open if those weeks are selected. It will still be early in the season.
> 
> Eric


I'll put our chip on the table....but haven't confirmed that with KB yet







Don't know when the 19th falls re: weekends but I gotta say, I would LOVE to celebrate my 50th with you all!!!!


----------



## Thor

It looks like we are not booked. Will raise... Wolfie

Thor


----------



## Fire44

Would have to check the kids school days...but if it works, I think I can talk DW in to it...

I see your raise!!!

Gary


----------



## egregg57

Link to Danforth bay Camping resort.

Danforth Bay

*Directions from the South*

I-95 North to Portsmouth, NH. White Mountains Exit to Spaulding Turnpike (becomes Route 16). Route 16 North to West Ossipee. Take Route 41 East (1/2 mile) to Ossipee Lake Rd. East (4.5 miles). Turn left on Shawtown Road at Danforth Bay sign.

Or From 495 in Massachusetts take the Haverhill / Plaistow, NH Rt. 125 North exit. Continue on RT 125 Through Epping, Lee and heading to Rochester. Take the RT 16-north exit and continue North for approximately 1 hr to the intersection of RT.16/25 west. The intersection will have a restaurant called the Yankee smokehouse on the left. McDonalds on the right. Continue to the next intersection (500-ft) Turn right on to RT.41 East and after .5 mile make a right onto Ossipee Lake rd continue on this rd for 4.5 miles. Turn left on Shawtown Road at Danforth Bay sign. Danforth Bay Camping resort Entrance is about .7 miles long paved.

*Directions from the West*

From RT 93 in New Hampshire take exit 23. Turn right at the bottom of the ramp. Rigs exiting from the northbound use caution ramp is steep! Take RT 104 East to Meredith. At the McDonalds Turn left and Continue north on RT 3. At the lights with the Mill Stores on the Left and Lake Winnepesaukie on the right, turn right then bear left. Stay on Rt. 25 east to the intersection of Rt. 25 and 16 in West Ossipee. Turn left then turn right after 500 feet on to Rt. 41 east and after .5 mile make a right onto Ossipee Lake rd continue on this rd for 4.5 miles. Turn left on Shawtown Road at Danforth Bay sign. Danforth Bay Camping resort Entrance is about .7 miles long paved

*From Vermont*

Rt. 89 East/South to 93 North. Follow Directions Above

*Directions from the North (Quebec Canada)*

Take Autoroute 73 South to 55 South. About 58 miles to I-91 South into United States in Vermont. Take exit 19 to RT 93 South. Take exit 32 to rt. 112 turn Left onto Kangamagus highway. Rigs use caution there is grades. But very scenic drive. Turn Right on to Rt. 16 South for 7 miles. Turn left onto rt. 41 east and after .5 miles make a right onto Ossipee Lake rd continue on this rd for 4.5 miles. Turn left on Shawtown Road at Danforth Bay sign. Danforth Bay Camping resort Entrance is about .7 miles long paved

*Directions from the East.*

From Interstate 95 in Maine (North or South) take the old Exit 8 to RT 25 west. RT 25 west, after 1.5 hours intersects with RT. 16/25 in Ossipee. Take RT.16/25 North to the intersection of RT.16/25 west about 8 miles. The intersection will have a restaurant called the Yankee Smokehouse on the left. McDonalds on the right. Continue to the next intersection (500-ft) Turn right after .5 miles make a right onto rd continue on this rd for 5 miles. Danforth Bay Camping resort entrance is on the left. Entrance is about .7 miles long paved.

Whew!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Greg, not trying to force a date, but for the last two years, I handled the Spring rollout weekend if you will, and Mothers Day weekend worked both times. The first was at Yogi Bears Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake, in Garrettsville, NY, just outside of Cooperstown, and this year, we started at Otter Lake Camp Resort in Marshalls Creek, PA, so next year at Danforth Bay sounds good to me.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Count us in


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Greg, not trying to force a date, but for the last two years, I handled the Spring rollout weekend if you will, and Mothers Day weekend worked both times. The first was at Yogi Bears Jellystone Park at Crystal Lake, in Garrettsville, NY, just outside of Cooperstown, and this year, we started at Otter Lake Camp Resort in Marshalls Creek, PA, so next year at Danforth Bay sounds good to me.
> 
> Tim


 Hey, Tim

Good info! I have noticed a good number of the rally's are a week long. I am planning to take a vacation day or two and make this a three or four day weekend

For me, I have a mother in-law that has been pretty insistant on the Mothers day festivities. Last year during the heavy rains we made it a dinner affair rather than a breakfast affair and that worked out very nicely. So that weekend is doable but i would have to be on the road early. Wolfwoods B-day is the 19th and she thought that weekend would be a good one. And so it would be!

Perhaps We should put it to a vote to see which weekend works best for all interested?

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Hey, Tim
> Good info! I have noticed a good number of the rally's are a week long. I am planning to take a vacation day or two and make this a three or four day weekend
> 
> For me, I have a mother in-law that has been pretty insistant on the Mothers day festivities. Last year during the heavy rains we made it a dinner affair rather than a breakfast affair and that worked out very nicely. So that weekend is doable but i would have to be on the road early. Wolfwoods B-day is the 19th and she thought that weekend would be a good one. And so it would be!
> 
> Perhaps We should put it to a vote to see which weekend works best for all interested?
> 
> Eric


Is Danforth Bay open before Memorial Day? [sorry if that info is already in here]somewher. Anytime works for us .... just would be really cool to celebrate the milestone with you guys [but doesn't have to be that weekend...however the 19th falls] !


----------



## egregg57

Well it looks like those two weekends will work. Danforth bay, I have found out, provides discounts for groups. The more people the more bene's. Paperwork on the group special program is being sent to me in the mail. I will post the particulars when I get the package.

As for the weekends I will call Danforth and find out what they have right now for availability.

THEY ARE TAKING RESERVATIONS NOW FOR 2007! I thought they were starting to take them in January! Oh Man!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.

I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.
> 
> I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.
> 
> Steve


 Sounds like a pretty fair deal to me!


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.
> 
> I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.
> 
> Steve


DEAL!

Cake & Beer ....


----------



## tdvffjohn

This way you can have your cake and eat it too


----------



## Katrina

wolfwood said:


> Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.
> 
> I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.
> 
> Steve


DEAL!

Cake & Beer ....








[/quote]

Cake and beer sounds good, but what about H&W?
(Inside joke folks)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> .... My 45th is on the 12th.....


45, thats all......









Just kidding. See you this weekend brother.









Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Katrina said:


> Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.
> 
> I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.
> 
> Steve


DEAL!

Cake & Beer ....








[/quote]

Cake and beer sounds good, but what about H&W?
(Inside joke folks)
[/quote]

Could be....







You gonna be there?


----------



## egregg57

Katrina said:


> Count us in. Any weekend is good. My 45th is on the 12th. At Otter Lake last May, we brought enough cake for everybody.
> 
> I propose an Outbackers Law: If your birthday is during a rally, you bring cake for every Outbacker there. Everyone will sing "Happy Birthday" to you and eat your cake.
> 
> Steve


DEAL!

Cake & Beer ....








[/quote]

Cake and beer sounds good, but what about H&W?
(Inside joke folks)
[/quote]

Ham and Wine?
Horseradish and whiskey?
Hmmm.....


----------



## dmbcfd

hatcityhosehauler said:


> 45, thats all......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey, I've had a pretty hard life. You try being me, it ain't easy.








You'll see.................

Steve


----------



## camping479

dmbcfd said:


> 45, thats all......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey, I've had a pretty hard life. You try being me, it ain't easy.








You'll see.................

Steve
[/quote]








you've got more hair than Tim and I put together.

Mike


----------



## egregg57

Perhaps in May we'll find out who's got less of what! I think I am in the running for low hair count!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Perhaps in May we'll find out who's got less of what! I think I am in the running for low hair count!


I'll do some research for you Eric, at Twin Mtn & Otter Creek and will report back with my findings. I'll agree - you're definately in the running.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I think Mike and I have just about everyone beat in the hair loss department..., but if your in doubt, Wolfie, you just go ahead and scout.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Guess we'll just have to resort to using the camera for a reading of the relative candle power of the forehead reflections. I know we had to stop down the light meter at Twin Mtn....and that was on a RAINY day...


----------



## egregg57

Hey! When you shine , you shine!!


----------



## egregg57

Good morning everyone,

Sorry long post...lots of info.

Recieved the information from Danforth Bay Camping Resort. The following is thier policy:

The group leader is responsible for making the reservation and paying the bill for the entire group. I guess that's me......









Special offers:

Book 15 sites and recieve a complimentary Hospitality site with a pop-up canopy,
Book 25 sites and the group recieves complimentary use of a 6 passenger golf cart
Book 35 sites and use of the lakeside room is free. 
Group rate is 10% off regular site fees, additional discounts may apply for extended stays.

Tina, my DW, will be organizing a group activity for those who want to participate. It is our favorite play ground. There are a slew of great things to see and do in the Mt. Washington Valley. If you have a burning desire for something in particular let's here it!

Some of those things are: For those in the know: Pardon the pronounciations!
- Canoeing down the Saco River. Park your car at the end, a van with a trailer of canoes brings you a gooood ways up the river, paddle down to your vehicle. Very Nice!
- The Auto Road to the summit of Mt Washington
- Multiple Hiking trails of varying length and difficulty on the Kancamagus (Kank-a-mog-us) from 20 minutes to all day. Bring a camera! Side note: A lot of people call it, by mistake, the kank-a-mang-gus, locals call in the Kanc.
- Lake Winnipesaukie (Win-a-pa-sock-ie) with its dinner cruise on the lake aboard the Mt Washington. Very nice.
- Fishing in countless streams and lakes. 
- Large Outlet Malls in North Conway for you shoppers.

At Danforth Bay: 
- If you care to relax at the campground there are canoes, pedalboats, Kayaks and small motor boats to rent.
- I believe the pool will be open, if it is, there is a kiddie pool with short water slide, an olympic size pool (no diving) and a brand new Sports pool with sitting area equipped with jets. 
- There are also 3 Volley ball courts adjacent to the 3 tennis courts. The Tennis courts are meticulously maintained and the volley ball courts are brand new. 
-Long expansive sandy beach front
- Archery range....thats right Archery range. Used it 2 years ago, last year it was being improved during some serious construction (the Bluffs..OMG!)

Pets: Dogs are allowed, you must have Current proof of rabies vaccination. 2 dogs per-site max without prior approval. A Kennel, Two Paws Up, is within 5 minutes and is on the road many will travel on to reach the CG. We have used it before and were very satisfied. So was Tasha!

If you have any questions about the CG please send me a PM. We have stayed there at least a couple of times a year and really enjoy it. I am sure you will too! If I can't answer your question I can get you in contact with the owners.

Activity schedule for the two weekends we are looking at:

The Weekend of May 12th: Mothers Day Celebration
Free coffee and activities for all moms and some mom-only activities. The kids craft will be making Mothers Day Cards.

The Weekend of May 19th: Pets Weekend 
Dog Pageant, Agility test and fancy trick show. Scenic hike to MT. Mary and Kayak trip.

There ya go! enjoy your coffee!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Perhaps in May we'll find out who's got less of what! I think I am in the running for low hair count!


I'll do some research for you Eric, at Twin Mtn & Otter Creek and will report back with my findings. I'll agree - you're definately in the running.....
[/quote]

Thanks Wolfie! .......







uhh I think!


----------



## egregg57

Looks like the weekend of May the 12th is going to work out. Hope everyone isn't pooped from the Cape May Rally!


----------



## damar92

Eric,

Count us in on this one. Thanks

Darryl


----------



## wolfwood

Eric, have you guys made any arrangements re: reservatinos, etc? Should we be calling in yet?
*

I know, I know...you've been working 28hrs/day-----but that's over now, stop yer whining!! Tomorrow is NOVEMBER!!!!

WE NEED DETAILS, MR!!!!!*


----------



## johnp

I"m game just let me know.

John


----------



## egregg57

As it is right now planning a Short day trip Saturday morning for those interested (possibly a cruise on the MT. Washington on lake Winnepesaukie) and Pot-Luck saturday evening. Not sure what the day trip will be. Depends on interests! Your inputs requested!


----------



## dmbcfd

Count us in for the Rally. Did I say that already? Let me know when and how you need reservation money. I don't want you to have to float all that money until May or something foolish like that.

Steve


----------



## johnp

If Steve's going I'll bring the spark plugs,heli-coils,and the tap.

Sorry









John


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Aw, John. You just don't know when to let up. I have to live with him, not you!


----------



## johnp

I've been biting my tongue for 23 days









John


----------



## dmbcfd

John,

I never heard of the spark plug problem until you mentioned it in NH. Then it happened to me.









This was all your fault!







Please don't mention any other problems. I don't think I could take another one like that.

Have you ever jinxed anyone else?









Maybe we should just keep our conversations about the weather? Oh, that won't work, you'll probably say something about rain........

Steve


----------



## RizFam

Hey Eric,

I'm interested but don't know about the DH....







I think that would be a 7hr trip for us but w/ the trailer probably more like 8 or 9. He may not be interested in that long of a drive just for a weekend. I'll let you know after we discuss it.

Tami


----------



## johnp

Rain oh yeh that happened last year when we went to Twin Mountain. Am I going to get blamed for that too?

I also take it you don't want me to mention the 99 Super Dudy tranny issues









John


----------



## egregg57

We're going to have to make sure we seperate you guys, aren't we? No! Wait a minute! I have a new activity idea!

*SUNDAY...Sunday sunday*..May 13th ...at Danforth Bay Camping Resort..... by special invitation only....a no holds barred, Grunge/cage match exibition for your entertainment!

Watch Steve and John as they settle the score! NESNE (the one and the same that covered the now infamous Wolfwood vs Egregg57 bout) will be providing blow by blow coverage of this event.

A mobile Wager booth will be set up for your convenience at Wolfwoods site.

Snacks and beverages available for a nominal fee.

The anticipation will build till May!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> We're going to have to make sure we seperate you guys, aren't we? No! Wait a minute! I have a new activity idea!
> 
> *SUNDAY...Sunday sunday*..May 13th ...at Danforth Bay Camping Resort..... by special invitation only....a no holds barred, Grunge/cage match exibition for your entertainment!
> 
> Watch Steve and John as they settle the score! NESNE (the one and the same that covered the now infamous Wolfwood vs Egregg57 bout) will be providing blow by blow coverage of this event.
> 
> A mobile Wager booth will be set up for your convenience at Wolfwoods site.
> 
> Snacks and beverages available for a nominal fee.
> 
> The anticipation will build till May!


We'll be happy to collect, Eric. Just a small rental fee will be deducted (of course, then there are the remaining repair bills!)

....and the boys would be happy to lend their yard kennel for the event....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> We're going to have to make sure we seperate you guys, aren't we? No! Wait a minute! I have a new activity idea!
> 
> *SUNDAY...Sunday sunday*..May 13th ...at Danforth Bay Camping Resort..... by special invitation only....a no holds barred, Grunge/cage match exibition for your entertainment!
> 
> Watch Steve and John as they settle the score! NESNE (the one and the same that covered the now infamous Wolfwood vs Egregg57 bout) will be providing blow by blow coverage of this event.
> 
> A mobile Wager booth will be set up for your convenience at Wolfwoods site.
> 
> Snacks and beverages available for a nominal fee.
> 
> The anticipation will build till May!


We'll be happy to collect, Eric. Just a small rental fee will be deducted (of course, then there are the remaining repair bills!)

....and the boys would be happy to lend their yard kennel for the event....
[/quote]

*BRILLIANT!!  Cage Match!*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't let him get you down Steve.....Kevin and I are behind you. (someone's gotta push when you break down







)

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't let him get you down Steve.....Kevin and I are behind you. (someone's gotta push when you break down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Tim


 OOOOHHHH!!!! Shots Fired!


----------



## katiesda

We've been to Danforth Bay several times including for two Rallies. Great campground lots of fun. And we have a credit for a weekend good for anytime!







So as it stands now we'll be there!

Bob & Colleen


----------



## egregg57

katiesda said:


> We've been to Danforth Bay several times including for two Rallies. Great campground lots of fun. And we have a credit for a weekend good for anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So as it stands now we'll be there!
> 
> Bob & Colleen


Awesome!


----------



## dmbcfd

John is so happy with his Avalanche because he doesn't have any miles on it, yet. I now have 122,000 and I drive it every day. This is the first vehicle I kept beyond 75,000 or so. It didn't give me any trouble until until about 88,000. That's when things started wearing out. I'd like to see his Chevy at 122,000 miles, especially the way he drives.









Believe me, I'm not loyal to Ford one bit. My next one will probably be a GMC. My last one was a Dodge. As life goes on, my truck requirements change. I needed the payload of the Ford back when I bought it, but next time I want the ride of the GMC, and the Duramax/Allison combo.

What's a cage match? Are you suggesting that neither John or I could climb over Wolfie's dog pen? John, are they saying we're vertically challenged? I won't stand for it! Oh, wait, I am standing up.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Calm down Steve. First I think the blue oval has brain washed you. There is a difference between wearing out and poor design. Spark plug threads are not a wear item. And your 99 is in great condition I'd keep it too. It should make a great first car for Nick. Kim thinks she's driving the Avalanche,over my dead body.Unfortunatly the cage match will have to wait we can't go that weekend Kim will be on field trip to D.C.







.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey John- lets not start talking poor design- or I'll bring up the piston slap you "Bow tie" boys gotta deal with! (If you havnt heard of it, Google "chevrolet piston slap...")


----------



## johnp

Let's not tell Steve about that one







Hey when your pistons are the size of coffee cans they are going to make a little noise. Mine will rattle a little when you first start it but not nearly as bad as others have complained about. Personally I can live with that noise over the what I called "self destruct mode" my 99 E350 v-10 made in the winter(0-3000rpm when you start it)







0 oil pressure and 3000 rpms that hurts.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Now kids....can't we all just get along?

Tim


----------



## Thor

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now kids....can't we all just get along?
> 
> Tim

















I agree with Tim and I drive a chev.

Thor


----------



## egregg57

Wow this thread has gotten ugly! Heh!


----------



## dmbcfd

John started it!

It wasn't me!

I'm tellin ma.

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> John started it!
> 
> It wasn't me!
> 
> I'm tellin ma.
> 
> Steve


Sounds like a trip to the wood shed is in order!!


----------



## egregg57

For those interested in going, Danforth Bay requires a single point of contact to make the reservations. That would be me!

I was going to wait till January to start sending things in, But I would like to secure as many reservations now that are possible.

To confirm your reservation Please PM me and I will provide the details to secure your site. If you wish to set up next to someone in particular please provide that as well.

I will touch base with the CG and find out thier prefered payment vehicle. (I bet it's credit card) We'll have to go from there. Since this is the first time I am setting up a rally, your input on how to collect funds in everyones best interest would be appreciated.

Additionally with the PM we plan on a Pot-Luck saturday night. If you know what you'd like to bring for the dinner you can include that in the PM.

I will be doing a tin-foil veggie dish: (Summer Squash, Zuccini, Onions, garlic, salt and pepper in a butter sauce)

Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

Eric,

The pm has been sent. Thanks for taking on the job of Wagonmaster!

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> Eric,
> 
> The pm has been sent. Thanks for taking on the job of Wagonmaster!
> 
> Steve


* YYYYeeeeeeeHHHAAAAAAWWwww!!!* git along little dawgies! Sorry gotta let it out once in a while. Ahem...My pleasure.

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Ayuh, Good mornin' Outbackers!

Submitted the request to Danforth Bay. Tenatively reserving 10 sites. I have three confirmations (not including me). The 10 sites are a fluid number. They could go up or down as needed.

Sites are Septic, Water, 30/50amp w/cable. Total cost will depend on the number of sites we book. The greater the number the better the discount.










although the map is small we will be in the area on the left. Chocorua Loop.

Printable copy of the map


----------



## egregg57

Those attending, when you send your PM ( I should have done this first, thanks for the prompt Darryl!) Please include the following info. It'll make things easier.

I will need to know how many units (sites I need) the standard site fee is for 2 adults and 2 kids. Additional kids or adults are $ I don't remember off the top of my head but I think it was $5-$10 dollars BUT don't quote me!

Forgive me I am rambling I just got off of work... I will need:
Contact Name
e-mail address
Phone # (optional)
Number of vehicles
length of unit
number of adults
number of kids under 12
pets (if so you will need a current copy of rabies vaccination)
Arrival and departure date

The reason for the question about arrival and departure dates is that some may arrive thursday night and leave Monday, some Friday night leave Sunday etc. Those arriving/leaving late would need to pay extra and will need to cover that night(s) on thier own.

I will save this info and do a shotgun PM/e-mail once we I get a few more people that way we can get a down payment in at one time. Those who jump in after the initial down payment goes in will be added as long as sites are still available. Danforth is a GREAT place and sites fill up quick for the entire season. Get your site soon!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Camping.....blah....blah....camping.....blah....


Info's on its way to you, Eric!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Camping.....blah....blah....camping.....blah....


Info's on its way to you, Eric!
[/quote]

Somebody has a case of the crabbies!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I've just been informed by the DW that she has already PM the info. If you need anything other info, just PM me.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I've just been informed by the DW that she has already PM the info. If you need anything other info, just PM me.
> 
> Tim


 Alrighty! Thanks, Tim


----------



## egregg57

Just so everyone knows, I have not let this slide. I am having trouble getting a hold of a person at Danforth Bay. Being the off season I believe that the office is only manned at particular times. Leaving messages doesn't seem to work! Grr!

Anyway this is going to happen. Please let me know (if you haven't already) if you'd like to attend!









Thanks, Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We're in! Haven't called yet, but you can count on us! I'll be the one with the big grin on my face cuz of my new HENSLEY!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We're in! Haven't called yet, but you can count on us! I'll be the one with the big grin on my face cuz of my new HENSLEY!


 Excellent! Now I just need to get Danforth to return one of my numerous phone calls or e-mails! I am getting ready to drive up there!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> We're in! Haven't called yet, but you can count on us! I'll be the one with the big grin on my face cuz of my new HENSLEY!


 Excellent! Now I just need to get Danforth to return one of my numerous phone calls or e-mails! I am getting ready to drive up there!
[/quote]
Hey, Eric, that sounds like a really convincing excuse! Is that whay you told Tina?







Did it work? Probably oughta take the camper too so Danforth Bay knows that you're REALLY serious!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> We're in! Haven't called yet, but you can count on us! I'll be the one with the big grin on my face cuz of my new HENSLEY!


 Excellent! Now I just need to get Danforth to return one of my numerous phone calls or e-mails! I am getting ready to drive up there!
[/quote]
Hey, Eric, that sounds like a really convincing excuse! Is that whay you told Tina?







Did it work? Probably oughta take the camper too so Danforth Bay knows that you're REALLY serious!








[/quote]

Oh Wolfie! Why for art thou?


----------



## egregg57

Update as of 1-10-07

Contacted Danforth Bay and got a real live person today!!

Tomorrow 1-11-07 I will be confirming 8 sites for the May 12th weekend. I anticipate probably a few more and Danforth Bay said that they would see what they could do about making a site or two available after the initial reservation but could make no guarrantees as the CG fills up fast (reservation wise) very early in the year.

Hint Hint...If you'd like to attend...no time like the present to let me know. Please PM me with your information. I will have dollar amounts tomorrow afternoon and will disseminate them to Rally attendees.

I need a consensus on an evening dinner cruise on the Mount Washington. Group rate information and pricing to follow to help you make a decision.

See you "up" there!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Congrats on finally finding a live voice to speak with!!!! We'll put in a vote for the dinner cruise...maybe us Yankees can show 'em how to break the mold and do this instead of a pot luck? Or maybe we do a potluck breakfast ???? Just an idea....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Congrats on finally finding a live voice to speak with!!!! We'll put in a vote for the dinner cruise...maybe us Yankees can show 'em how to break the mold and do this instead of a pot luck? Or maybe we do a potluck breakfast ???? Just an idea....


 It's a good Idea! The "cruise" is just an option. And it may be cost prohibitive! But so many themes so many opportunities! Luau? Southern Barbeque? Parrothead buffet? African Safari? (where did I get that idea?!)

How about a game of Outback Survivor?!







Oh boy! Does that have possibilities!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Congrats on finally finding a live voice to speak with!!!! We'll put in a vote for the dinner cruise...maybe us Yankees can show 'em how to break the mold and do this instead of a pot luck? Or maybe we do a potluck breakfast ???? Just an idea....


 It's a good Idea! The "cruise" is just an option. And it may be cost prohibitive! But so many themes so many opportunities! Luau? Southern Barbeque? Parrothead buffet? African Safari? (where did I get that idea?!)

How about a game of Outback Survivor?!







Oh boy! Does that have possibilities!
[/quote]
You go hide on the island, Eric....we'll come get ya' later









Whatever the theme, we'll bring the birthday cake!!! btw, I kinda like the 'African Safari' thing...pretty far fetched for the wilds of NH...but a real clever idea none the less.)


----------



## dmbcfd

We'll also be bringing birthday cake. It is an Outbacker law, you know. We will probably pass on the dinner cruise, but it does sound like a nice idea.

I plan to visit the Danforth Bay booth at the Boston RV show next week. It will feel like we're already there.

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

any theme will work, as long as there is food and you know...drinks









if the cruise is a reasonable rate, we'd love it...

looking forward to kicking off the camping season with ya'll!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3athlete said:


> any theme will work, as long as there is food and you know...drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if the cruise is a reasonable rate, we'd love it...
> 
> looking forward to kicking off the camping season with ya'll!


What she said!









Hey, I know my place.


----------



## egregg57

Update! Update! Update!!

Contacted Sandy at Danforth Bay. This is what we will do for now.

Since there is about 8 units going up (right Now) she is going to take individual reservations from us.

What I ask is that you confirm your reservation with Danforth Bay and with me as well.

When you call Danforth Bay to make your reservations ask for Sandy and please tell her your with the Outbackers Group under Eric Gregg. We have sites A21-A24 and sites A1-A4 which are directly across from one another on Chocorua Circle. They are all pull throughs that will accomodate rigs to 40 feet, 3 way hook ups with cable. Nice sites in close proximity to the office, pools, tennis courts, archery range and a nice walk to the water front.

It is important that you let me know as well that you have confirmed because if we exceed 10 sites we start getting benefits and prices start to go down. We are scheduled from Friday May 11 to Sunday May 13. Please send me a quick note via email that you have confirmed to [email protected] If you do not have a computer....














or just want to hear my voice please call my cell phone at 603-498-7833.

You will get a confirmation letter and you can send your deposit in after you have recieved the letter of provide the down payment over the phone at the time.

Side notes:

Pets: Current Rabies vaccination proof required. no more than 2 pets per site.

Kids/adults with bikes. Danforth Bay keeps an eye on people with bikes. Helmets are required as well as a band that is attached to your bike while you are there. They have had instances where some people have not been as vigilant as they should be and have had both autos and bikes not minding the "rules of the road."

MT Washington Cruises info.

Mount Washington

See you at the best Rally North of the Mason Dixon Line!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Eric, just sent you an e:mail - WE'RE BOOKED!!! Site A2 - yup, we're neighbors









COME ON SPRING!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Eric, just sent you an e:mail - WE'RE BOOKED!!! Site A2 - yup, we're neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COME ON SPRING!!!!


Alrighty then!!! Excellent! Jump in everyone the waters great!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will call them tomorrow and let you know what we get.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, we're in. Site A24, can't wait 'til Mothers Day weekend. Not exactly on the other side.....but he bracketed by pipers......oh, so confused. Eric is also a brother Naval Aviation veteran, the conflict of it all.....

Tim


----------



## RizFam

Hey Guys,

Won't be able to make this one







We have a wedding Friday May 11th. John Luke's Godfather is getting married. Hope you all have Tons O' Fun









Tami

PS) Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


----------



## egregg57

RizFam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Won't be able to make this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a wedding Friday May 11th. John Luke's Godfather is getting married. Hope you all have Tons O' Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> PS) Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


Move the wedding to Danforth Bay!


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Won't be able to make this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a wedding Friday May 11th. John Luke's Godfather is getting married. Hope you all have Tons O' Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> PS) Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


Well....yeeeeeaaaahhhhh!!! Birthday cake & Appletinis!!!!

Btw, girlfriend...don't ya' think maybe you're using that "Wedding Excuse" just a bit too much?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Won't be able to make this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a wedding Friday May 11th. John Luke's Godfather is getting married. Hope you all have Tons O' Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> PS) Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


Well....yeeeeeaaaahhhhh!!! Birthday cake & Appletinis!!!!

Btw, girlfriend...don't ya' think maybe you're using that "Wedding Excuse" just a bit too much?








[/quote]

Yeah! What she said!!


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Won't be able to make this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a wedding Friday May 11th. John Luke's Godfather is getting married. Hope you all have Tons O' Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> 
> PS) Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


Well....yeeeeeaaaahhhhh!!! Birthday cake & Appletinis!!!!

Btw, girlfriend...don't ya' think maybe you're using that "Wedding Excuse" just a bit too much?








[/quote]








ya know I didn't even realize .............ha ha








That's funny, hey what can I say







I wish it weren't so. Haven't been to NH since 05. We are so due.

Tami


----------



## 3athlete

> Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin


*Tami, OF COURSE they will be, I've almost perfected (not as good as your of course), but I'll be sure to have wolfie do a taste test and let you know.*

Sorry you won't be there, you do seem to attend a lot of weddings, marry those folks off and get campin' already!


----------



## dmbcfd

We're booked in site A1, I think. I forgot what she said. The confirmation is in the mail, I know for sure when it arrives. Is it May yet?

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> We're booked in site A1, I think. I forgot what she said. The confirmation is in the mail, I know for sure when it arrives. Is it May yet?
> 
> Steve


 I hope you're not on A1!! We'll be sharing a site I think, if so!!







Or maybe they filled all eight and are doubling up sites? Maybe they have new 2 teir parking garage camping!?







Regardless, you got a site and that's great!








AND YES! Come on May!

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Maybe A21??


----------



## RizFam

3athlete said:


> Wolfie & Clare I expect to hear Appletini's were a Flowin
> 
> 
> 
> *Tami, OF COURSE they will be, I've almost perfected (not as good as your of course), but I'll be sure to have wolfie do a taste test and let you know.*
> 
> Sorry you won't be there, you do seem to attend a lot of weddings, marry those folks off and get campin' already!
Click to expand...

Uh ......







guess we are just a popular couple









I like it







Don't think Wolfie will object to taste testing









Tami


----------



## dmbcfd

When I called, Sandy was on the way to Boston to get set up for the RV Show. Lena was helping me but she was a little confused. She gave one site number, then she called back with another when she found out that all the sites were in Eric's name. I guess they change the name when we call in. At one point, she had me in a seasonal. One conversation was actually just voice mail, and I never pay attention to those anyway. I probably got it wrong, but I don't care which site I'm in. I imagine they'll tell me when we get there.

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> When I called, Sandy was on the way to Boston to get set up for the RV Show. Lena was helping me but she was a little confused. She gave one site number, then she called back with another when she found out that all the sites were in Eric's name. I guess they change the name when we call in. At one point, she had me in a seasonal. One conversation was actually just voice mail, and I never pay attention to those anyway. I probably got it wrong, but I don't care which site I'm in. I imagine they'll tell me when we get there.
> 
> Steve


 Hey Steve! I couldn't care less either! I am in! ...Somewhere!! ha!


----------



## damar92

I emailed Sandy and when she called back I wasn't in so she did leave a message to let me know that we have a site, I just don't have a number yet.

Darryl


----------



## egregg57

damar92 said:


> I emailed Sandy and when she called back I wasn't in so she did leave a message to let me know that we have a site, I just don't have a number yet.
> 
> Darryl


Excellent!! Time for a quick tally!

Currently booked is:

Egregg57 - Eric
Wolfwood - Judi
Hatcityhosehauler - Tim
dmbcfd - Steve
damar92 - Darryl

3 of the currently set aside sites available. Sandy, as I mentioned will add additional sites as we have anymore people reserve. Once we reach 10 sites we start getting discounts, and an additional site that has a group function tent set up on it. Looking good!


----------



## damar92

Excellent!! Time for a quick tally!

Currently booked is:

Egregg57 - Eric
Wolfwood - Judi
Hatcityhosehauler - Tim
dmbcfd - Steve
damar92 - Darryl

3 of the currently set aside sites available. Sandy, as I mentioned will add additional sites as we have anymore people reserve. Once we reach 10 sites we start getting discounts, and an additional site that has a group function tent set up on it. Looking good!
[/quote]

Only 5 more to go for that discount, that can't be too hard


----------



## egregg57

Got the paperwork from Danforth Bay on Saturday. We are official!

2007 New England Spring Kick-Off Rally is a GO!!


----------



## egregg57

View of sites A1-4 and A21-24 in fore ground. Office and pool area are in the opposite direction. Notice the large shower/restroom building back and left.










Can't wait!


----------



## dmbcfd

Eric,

Looks great! Did you take that picture when you were there last?

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> Eric,
> 
> Looks great! Did you take that picture when you were there last?
> 
> Steve


 Nope its off thier website. I didn't realize it was there till i was cruising throught the site this afternoon. 
the sites look closer together than it actually is. Come on Spring!


----------



## FFwife

dmbcfd said:


> Eric,
> 
> Looks great! Did you take that picture when you were there last?
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Good thing that bath house is close to our sites the kids won't have to run too far to use them. HA HA HA!
Martha


----------



## dmbcfd

[/quote]
Steve,

Good thing that bath house is close to our sites the kids won't have to run too far to use them. HA HA HA!
Martha
[/quote]

Martha,

You have your own screen name! Very nice! If one of you doesn't christen that Outback toilet on this trip, I'll do it for you!
















Steve


----------



## FFwife

Sounds like a plan!

Just don't let Darryl know.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> If one of you doesn't christen that Outback toilet on this trip, I'll do it for you!


Steve,

I can't let a brother take on a mission like that single handedly, I've got your back...err, well figuratively at least.

Tim


----------



## FFwife

Now that's an image I just can't get out of my head. I really don't think you both will fit.









Martha

Clare, Lisa, HELP ME!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If one of you doesn't christen that Outback toilet on this trip, I'll do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I can't let a brother take on a mission like that single handedly, I've got your back...err, well figuratively at least.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Thanks Tim,

You create a diversion, I'll sneak in and make a deposit. Don't tell Daryll.

Steve


----------



## johnp

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If one of you doesn't christen that Outback toilet on this trip, I'll do it for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I can't let a brother take on a mission like that single handedly, I've got your back...err, well figuratively at least.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

I'm not even going to touch that one









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler




----------



## egregg57

By the sounds of this we have a Virginal Throne? Could this possibly be? No Outback should be without a thoroughly inspected, functionally verified throne! And I for one just can't let a fellow Outbacker have a untested piece of equipment. I mean come on! What horrible consequence could occur from needing such a vital piece of equipment only to find that it is not in tip top working order!?

I for one believe that this is a potential distaster looking for a place to happen...














err yeah... any way in light of this "condition" I believe we are going to change the menu up

Saturday will be Mexican bean night. All of the best mexican bean dishes only please!

Lets hook a brother up!


----------



## wolfwood

Your sacrifices for our fellow Outbackers are to be commended, but WE know that OUR throne is fully functional --- no Mexican Bean dishes for us. We'll just be having Oysters on the BBQ, thanks.

(Martha, how have you guys made it all this time without testing your equipment???)


----------



## FFwife

wolfwood said:


> You're sacrifices for our fellow Outbackers are to be commended, but WE know that OUR throne is fully functional --- no Mexican Bean dishes for us. We'll just be having Oysters on the BBQ, thanks.
> 
> (Martha, how have you guys made it all this time without testing your equipment???)


 Um? Er? I dunno!!! I guess the dog must have been blocking the doorway!!??









Martha

You see when we go to the RV show this weekend and pick out a new OB we can actually list ours as never been used!!!


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> Um? Er? I dunno!!! I guess the dog must have been blocking the doorway!!??


Now, THAT I can appreciate! In fact, that would pretty much be the result if he was anywhere inside the TT, wouldn't it? And just who's gonna make him move ?????



> You see when we go to the RV show this weekend and pick out a new OB we can actually list ours as never been used!!!


 I just knew you had a plan....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> You're sacrifices for our fellow Outbackers are to be commended, but WE know that OUR throne is fully functional --- no Mexican Bean dishes for us. We'll just be having Oysters on the BBQ, thanks.
> 
> (Martha, how have you guys made it all this time without testing your equipment???)


 Well, Wolfie, this is the beauty of it all. This is just for unused, non-tested models. If yours works, no problem! It is important that we be thorough in our testing and evaluation so we'll be using Darryls and everyone will be happy!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> You're sacrifices for our fellow Outbackers are to be commended, but WE know that OUR throne is fully functional --- no Mexican Bean dishes for us. We'll just be having Oysters on the BBQ, thanks.
> 
> (Martha, how have you guys made it all this time without testing your equipment???)


 Well, Wolfie, this is the beauty of it all. This is just for unused, non-tested models. If yours works, no problem! It is important that we be thorough in our testing and evaluation so we'll be using Darryls and everyone will be happy!









[/quote]
Good deal.

btw, do you remember the *SIZE * of the canine "door stop" they have? I'm not sure even you could move that from the doorway if he decided he was stayin' put


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> You're sacrifices for our fellow Outbackers are to be commended, but WE know that OUR throne is fully functional --- no Mexican Bean dishes for us. We'll just be having Oysters on the BBQ, thanks.
> 
> (Martha, how have you guys made it all this time without testing your equipment???)


 Well, Wolfie, this is the beauty of it all. This is just for unused, non-tested models. If yours works, no problem! It is important that we be thorough in our testing and evaluation so we'll be using Darryls and everyone will be happy!









[/quote]
Good deal.

btw, do you remember the *SIZE * of the canine "door stop" they have? I'm not sure even you could move that from the doorway if he decided he was stayin' put








[/quote]

I have Goliath size dog cookies!..... Give me a few minutes and he'll be a drooling pile of putty in my hands!!


----------



## wolfwood

Guess I lost my mind there...*YOU* haven't met Mister Dog....makes Goliath look like a puppy.

...and, btw, about you and your Dog-Calming skills. Are these the same skills you so adeptly applied while Seeker was jumping all over the large hulking 'burglar' who walked through HIS door? Yeah, I thought maybe. You might want to hone those skills a bit before the Rally .... Seeker is 1/2 the size of Martha's dog's _HEAD_!







just sayin'...


----------



## dmbcfd

Not to change the subject, but I got the confirmation today, site A-3. Does that make sense now?

I hope I'm not too close to the bathroom, with those kids from RI running back and forth all day.









I love Mexican food.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey guys- I feel like we've been left out...gotta get back in the swing of things! Stacie will be making reservations on Monday, the 22nd.

We hit the RV show in Boston this morning, till about 1:00 PM. We got to "peruse" the new Outbacks (Well, John's new rig anyway...) got to say, that is one nice trailer! Cant wait to see her (that is, if you and the mrs's are going) Too bad we missed Darryl/Martha- Steve/Lisa today... But with the game tonite, and bedtime for the lil ones at 6:30, well.... it would have been a bear for them at the RV show in the late afternoon.

If this weather continues being nice, I may install that Hensley sooner rather than later...

Let us know what we should bring from the Cape for the Rally!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,

That's good news. It will be nice to see you guys again, well, Stacey anyway.







We went to the show Friday night with Darryl & Martha and all our kids. I picked out the new 5er in case this lottery ticket pays off................Had a nice time and dinner afterwards.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok all, I have a map going. Let me just make sure I have everyone right

Eric - A1
Judi - A2
Steve - A3
Daryl - ?
Kevin - ?
Tim - A24

Daryl and Kevin, let me know what sites your in as soon as you can so I can update the map. Eric, did I leave anybody out?

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok all, I have a map going. Let me just make sure I have everyone right
> 
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> Daryl and Kevin, let me know what sites your in as soon as you can so I can update the map. Eric, did I leave anybody out?
> 
> Tim


Uh....yeah...








Tina
Kathy
Lisa
Martha?
Stacey?
Clare


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Ok all, I have a map going. Let me just make sure I have everyone right
> 
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> Daryl and Kevin, let me know what sites your in as soon as you can so I can update the map. Eric, did I leave anybody out?
> 
> Tim


Uh....yeah...








Tina
Kathy
Lisa
Martha?
Stacey?
Clare
[/quote]

Ahh...yeah anyway...I am not too good with the names yet. Screen names, yup think I got those down but actual names i am not quite up to speed. Kinda like Judi and my wife..Tawnya? Tania? Toni? tami? AAAHHHH!! Tina!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Ok all, I have a map going. Let me just make sure I have everyone right
> 
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> Daryl and Kevin, let me know what sites your in as soon as you can so I can update the map. Eric, did I leave anybody out?
> 
> Tim


Uh....yeah...








Tina
Kathy
Lisa
Martha?
Stacey?
Clare
[/quote]
Ahh...yeah anyway...I am not too good with the names yet. Screen names, yup think I got those down but actual names i am not quite up to speed. Kinda like Judi and my wife..Tawnya? Tania? Toni? tami? AAAHHHH!! Tina!!









[/quote]
egregg 57 (Eric/Tina)
Wolfwood (Judi/Kathy)
dmbcfd (Steve/Lisa)
damar (Daryl/Martha)
calvinandhobbes (Kevin/Stacey)
hatcityhosehauler (Tim/Clare)


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Ok all, I have a map going. Let me just make sure I have everyone right
> 
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> Daryl and Kevin, let me know what sites your in as soon as you can so I can update the map. Eric, did I leave anybody out?
> 
> Tim


Uh....yeah...








Tina
Kathy
Lisa
Martha?
Stacey?
Clare
[/quote]
Ahh...yeah anyway...I am not too good with the names yet. Screen names, yup think I got those down but actual names i am not quite up to speed. Kinda like Judi and my wife..Tawnya? Tania? Toni? tami? AAAHHHH!! Tina!!









[/quote]
egregg 57 (Eric/Tina)
Wolfwood (Judi/Kathy)
dmbcfd (Steve/Lisa)
damar (Daryl/Martha)
calvinandhobbes (Kevin/Stacey)
hatcityhosehauler (Tim/Clare)
[/quote]

Boy....you're good! Thanks Judi!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Boy....you're good! Thanks Judi!!


...and DON'T forget it!

















(you're welcome...anytime, my friend!!)


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Boy....you're good! Thanks Judi!!


...and DON'T forget it!









HA! LIke you'd let me!! Hee hee









(you're welcome...anytime, my friend!!)
[/quote]

Thank much Judster!


----------



## FFwife

We finally have our site number we are on A-4, we are arriving Thursday until Sunday.

Martha (the other half of Damar92)


----------



## 3athlete

> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24


hey, why are we the only ones on the other side of the street? should we be offended?


----------



## damar92

3athlete said:


> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> 
> 
> hey, why are we the only ones on the other side of the street? should we be offended?
Click to expand...

 Clare,
From what I hear you are better off over there away from the Sieben Throne and Mexican night.
Martha


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> 
> 
> hey, why are we the only ones on the other side of the street? should we be offended?
Click to expand...

 I don't know! But absolutely not! You should not be offended! In fact with some of the shananagins that I have heard of lately you may be thankful!!

Wait a minute! You guys can't be the only ones on that side. Calvin&Hobbs (Kevin and Stacy) are over there too I think. Plus its what? 50' or so? your not far away at all!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - ?
> Tim - A24
> 
> 
> 
> hey, why are we the only ones on the other side of the street? should we be offended?
Click to expand...

No, Clare. Do not be offended. Actually, our respective placement was planned. Eric seems to forget that he is strategically placed between 2 pipers







Makes it much easier for Tim & Kathy to "practice" under Eric's window without having to travel far.


----------



## 3athlete

> Eric seems to forget that he is strategical placed between 2 pipers devil2.gif


Oh yeah, I had forgotten about *THAT* plan...I'll be sure to have the kids and dogs ready to "accompany" both of them for the breakfast practice session









Thanks for the reminder


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Eric seems to forget that he is strategically placed between 2 pipers devil2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I had forgotten about *THAT* plan...I'll be sure to have the kids and dogs ready to "accompany" both of them for the breakfast practice session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reminder
Click to expand...

2 kids, 4 dogs ... plus any others within ear shot (and that's some distance!). Seems its all covered quite well. You and I will be able to casually sit back and enjoy our morning coffee, eh? Your awning or ours? Ah....that _could_ be the toughest decision of the day. We'll have to wait to determine from where the best view may be had (sound certainly won't be an issue)


















> Plus its what? 50' or so? your not far away at all!


 Absolutely, Eric! NICE and close. Quite cozy, in fact.







With 'Puff' even closer on the other side.....









(oh how I wish we could post with sound......


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Fear Not Eric...I don't believe in playing the pipes much before 7 am anyway...


----------



## egregg57

Erics Outbackers New England Spring Kick-Off Disaster abatement kit

1. Bottle (Pipe) corks
2. Hearing protection (Double)
3. Goliath Dog cookies
4. Enough Chili to feed all 300 sites of Danforth bay
5. Antacid 
6. Pad locks for the Restrooms
7. Stakes
8. Poster board for the Stakes
9. Large Sharpie to write RESTROOMS CLOSED PLEASE USE SITE A4 on the poster board
10. Camera, with extra memory chips
11. "Only-the-finest" 2-ply camping toilet paper.
12. Beer. Lots and lots of beer!









So help me Outback

Eric


----------



## FFwife

Eric,

Did I say site A-4? I meant A-24 or was it A-34? I can't remember, you better hold off on those posters until we clear up the site number. By the way my little doggie ( a mere 180lb, uncontrollable, slobbery, St. Bernard) says he likes the meat flavored goliath biscuits.
Thanks,
Martha


----------



## egregg57

FFwife said:


> Eric,
> 
> Did I say site A-4? I meant A-24 or was it A-34? I can't remember, you better hold off on those posters until we clear up the site number. By the way my little doggie ( a mere 180lb, uncontrollable, slobbery, St. Bernard) says he likes the meat flavored goliath biscuits.
> Thanks,
> Martha


 OOPS! Who's on A4? Ahhhh sorry! Ha! someones in for a big surprise!!









Doggie? Meat flavored? Or maybe this should just be meat? Sheesh!!


----------



## 3athlete

> 12. Beer. Lots and lots of beer! devil2.gif


better try a keg with all of that "noise" going on...I'll bite the bullet and help you out with emptying it out, I'm sure Judi will help too, it's never too early in the day to start with the "beverages"...it's 5:00 somewhere!



> Doggie? Meat flavored? Or maybe this should just be meat? Sheesh!!


 Eric, maybe you should try a side of beef...you obviously haven't seen THAT DOG!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Eric, maybe you should try a side of beef...you obviously haven't seen THAT DOG!


Or our dog's appetite??









Hey, don't sweat the noise...

Boondockers and crackerjack's are thicker then kilts...

...I won't go against another airdale... Blackshoe maybe, bubble head definately, and don't even mention the seabee's, but an airdale...we gotta take care of each other man.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Eric, maybe you should try a side of beef...you obviously haven't seen THAT DOG!
> 
> 
> 
> Or our dog's appetite??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't sweat the noise...
> 
> Boondockers and crackerjack's are thicker then kilts...
> 
> ...I won't go against another airdale... Blackshoe maybe, bubble head definately, and don't even mention the seabee's, but an airdale...we gotta take care of each other man.
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 Tim, After that short and sweet motivational speech....I am behind you all the way! Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Tim, After that short and sweet motivational speech....I am behind you all the way! Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.
> 
> Eric


You never learn do you?

Well, maybe you've learned _something_....you don't seem to be taking the lead on this one. btw, 1 set of pipes really is just as loud as 2...and Kathy was in the Army.


----------



## 3athlete

> Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.


Judi,
Not sure what's up with this guy, but you know *I'VE GOT YOUR BACK!* and I'm probably even more EVIL, just ask Tim









I'm sure we can have some "real fun" with the Navy boys...after all, all they did was ride around in boats, how hard could that have been?











> btw, 1 set of pipes really is just as loud as 2.


 if they're not in tune, it sure isn't pretty though!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Judi,
> Not sure what's up with this guy,
> 
> *Okay so I have developed issues after my first encounter with the African Blackwood!*
> 
> but you know *I'VE GOT YOUR BACK!* and I'm probably even more EVIL, just ask Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great just what I need more Evil!!*
> 
> I'm sure we can have some "real fun" with the Navy boys...after all, all they did was ride around in boats, how hard could that have been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * How hard?.....heh heh heh! Hey Tim......Sounds like somebody needs a "tour" Perhaps a quick indoctrination into Magazine or Fan Room diplomacy might help? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, 1 set of pipes really is just as loud as 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they're not in tune, it sure isn't pretty though!
Click to expand...

* We'll see who's pipes aren't in tune!! Oh yes!! Oh yes!*

* The gauntlet has been laid down. Do you play trumpet Tim? I have three and not enough lip (well almost not enough) to play all of them but I am sure I can drown out any old bagpipe! *


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Tim, After that short and sweet motivational speech....I am behind you all the way! Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.
> 
> Eric


You never learn do you?

* I pride myself in my hard headedness!







Perhaps you can try to learn me? Again?! *

Well, maybe you've learned _something_....you don't seem to be taking the lead on this one. btw, 1 set of pipes really is just as loud as 2...and Kathy was in the Army.
[/quote]

* OH! wait you're not going to drag me into that! KB is a very nice, kind and caring individual. And she likes good beer and tells good stories. I like Kathy a lot! Hi Kathy!! Near and dear to my heart she is! Right Kathy? KATHY? Ahem.

This is going to be a very interesting rally! hee hee hee!! I think I AM going to need help on this one!!! *


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Plus having someone as a second set of eyes on the lookout for that EVIL Wolfwood and other potential hazards will help me rest a bit easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Judi,
> Not sure what's up with this guy, but you know *I'VE GOT YOUR BACK!* and I'm probably even more EVIL, just ask Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure we can have some "real fun" with the Navy boys...after all, all they did was ride around in boats, how hard could that have been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, 1 set of pipes really is just as loud as 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if they're not in tune, it sure isn't pretty though!
Click to expand...

Thanks, Clare. U da best! No doubt you're more EVIL!!! Me? Evil? Hardly. We've met...you know that's the case. I'm a victim in all this. BUT, I - like you - am also the survivor of the Early Education of a Piper! NOW _THAT_ takes strength & tenacity, eh? And, oh by the way, raised by a Navy Man!









Eric? Oh, never mind him. He says, himself, that he "developed issues after his 1st encounter with African Blackwood". Le'me tell ya....he had a few before! ....and he seems to be forgetting that his DW (Tina) & I & Kathy had a delightfull time drinking toasts above his captive (and pouting) head athte Mini-Rally in NH. You're gonna like her!

Pipes in tune? Kath promised that *I* could tune her pipes that weekend.







That's a really good thing for us "support staff" to know how to do....maybe you should ould suggest the same to Tim


----------



## egregg57

Uh oh.........


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Uh oh.........


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

QUOTE
Eric - A1
Judi - A2
Steve - A3
Daryl - ?
Kevin - A23
Tim - A24

Ahem... not being one that likes to stick my head up in the middle of a fire-fight, but we just found out we are in A-23, next to Tim and Claire... now I have to check the map and make sure we are not on the other side of New Hampshire from everyone else.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> QUOTE
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - A23
> Tim - A24
> 
> Ahem... not being one that likes to stick my head up in the middle of a fire-fight, but we just found out we are in A-23, next to Tim and Claire... now I have to check the map and make sure we are not on the other side of New Hampshire from everyone else.


Hey, Kevin. As long as you're in "Site #A23" at "Danforth Bay", you're on the correct side of NH, seated squarely next to Tim & Clare and across the street from Kathy & I. Phew! I'm feeling better about being out in the woods with this crew, now.

Eric, hear that? We'll have a man with a Gold Badge there watching over you  things.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Kevin,

Howdy Neighbor...I'll add you to the Map.

Tim


----------



## johnp

I want to go









365 days in a year and on the Sat of the rally thats when my daughter comes home from a field trip yo DC









DW said don't even think about









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

"Home" is a relative term. "Home", can be at Danforth Bay! (At least for this weekend...). What a welcome back we could throw for her!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> QUOTE
> Eric - A1
> Judi - A2
> Steve - A3
> Daryl - ?
> Kevin - A23
> Tim - A24
> 
> Ahem... not being one that likes to stick my head up in the middle of a fire-fight, but we just found out we are in A-23, next to Tim and Claire... now I have to check the map and make sure we are not on the other side of New Hampshire from everyone else.


Hey, Kevin. As long as you're in "Site #A23" at "Danforth Bay", you're on the correct side of NH, seated squarely next to Tim & Clare and across the street from Kathy & I. Phew! I'm feeling better about being out in the woods with this crew, now.

Eric, hear that? We'll have a man with a Gold Badge there watching over you  things.....
[/quote]

OooOoooooOoOOOOh I am already perspiring with fear!







If I have my way before Sunday there's going to be a pig pile on Wolfie!







Yeah!!


----------



## wolfwood

KEVIN! Hear that?

I'm keeping notes, my friend...but you may need to bring that "DNA Test Kit" with you!!!








Not to worry - Eric will pay for the bill if we need to use it!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hummmm.... I'm taking notes, Jude... but Keep in mind, I can only provide the probable cause for the investigating agency to take appropriate charges. Remember, my powers of arrest end right around the Hookset rest area-at the New Hampshire border. The New Hampshire Liquor store parking lot, to be exact!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hummmm.... I'm taking notes, Jude... but Keep in mind, I can only provide the probable cause for the investigating agency to take appropriate charges. Remember, my powers of arrest end right around the Hookset rest area-at the New Hampshire border. The New Hampshire Liquor store parking lot, to be exact!


Thanks, guy. You keep the notes and I'll introduce you to any local NH or Fed. connections you may need. Remember, Kathy has a direct link to the Governor. Hmmmm....cross-border intrigue. This could be fun! He'll be NO challenge for you, Kev, but do stay on your toes - he's a slippery one









btw, I do still carry your card JUST IN CASE ...ya never know when he could snap and we might need your help


----------



## 3athlete

> Pipes in tune? Kath promised that I could tune her pipes that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif That's a really good thing for us "support staff" to know how to do....maybe you should ould suggest the same to Tim devil2.gif


Oh, that's a great idea, and Tim got a set of practice pipes for Christmas, double the fun! Oh we're gonna have a good ole time!

Kevin/Stacy , thank God you ended up on the "good side" of the block...remember your earplugs, you know the ones you bring when you practice shooting! Stacy, there'll be lots of wine/beer flowing, remember to bring your drinking shoes, all the alcohol will help with all the noise!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ah, I do love a challenge!


----------



## FFwife

3athlete said:


> Pipes in tune? Kath promised that I could tune her pipes that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif That's a really good thing for us "support staff" to know how to do....maybe you should ould suggest the same to Tim devil2.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a great idea, and Tim got a set of practice pipes for Christmas, double the fun! Oh we're gonna have a good ole time!
> 
> Kevin/Stacy , thank God you ended up on the "good side" of the block...remember your earplugs, you know the ones you bring when you practice shooting! Stacy, there'll be lots of wine/beer flowing, remember to bring your drinking shoes, all the alcohol will help with all the noise!
Click to expand...

 Hey wait a minute, what do you mean the "good side"? How did I end up the the "evil side" WAAAA!!!









Martha


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Ah, I do love a challenge!


Kevin, I assure you, this 'good 'ole boy' will really not be any challenge for YOU.

Oh, sorry, Eric - you've never actually met Det. Kevin have you? Hmm....might want to start those neck exercises now....iotherwise you could get a little stiff looking that far UP.







just saying.... Oh...and did we mention that Stacey is a lawyer? Hmm....sorry...didn't seem important....before


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, I can see this is getting out of hand already...









Let me see...a retired Navy Chief, 3 firefighters, a cop, and the UNH CFO,...with their respective significant others...Danforth Bay will never be the same.

This will be a party to remember.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, I can see this is getting out of hand already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see...a retired Navy Chief, 3 firefighters, a cop, and the UNH CFO,...with their respective significant others...Danforth Bay will never be the same.
> 
> This will be a party to remember.
> 
> Tim


And, among those Signifacant Others is, among others, a lawyer, a negotiator, a teacher who is also in INCREDIBLE physical shape and - perhaps she who should be feared the most --- several mothers.

Yes, Tim. This WILL be a party to remember!!!

Is it Spring yet?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Well, I can see this is getting out of hand already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see...a retired Navy Chief, 3 firefighters, a cop, and the UNH CFO,...with their respective significant others...Danforth Bay will never be the same.
> 
> This will be a party to remember.
> 
> Tim


And, among those Signifacant Others is, among others, a lawyer, a negotiator, a teacher who is also in INCREDIBLE physical shape and - perhaps she who should be feared the most --- several mothers.

Yes, Tim. This WILL be a party to remember!!!

Is it Spring yet?
[/quote]

Did I mention Danforth Bay Security is managed by a RETIRED CHIEF PETTY OFFICER? Hmmm...... HMMMM?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Did I mention Danforth Bay Security is managed by a RETIRED CHIEF PETTY OFFICER? Hmmm...... HMMMM?


GO NAVY! The Right to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of all who threaten it!


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Did I mention Danforth Bay Security is managed by a RETIRED CHIEF PETTY OFFICER? Hmmm...... HMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> GO NAVY! The Right to Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of all who threaten it!
Click to expand...

 Yeah! What he said!


----------



## johnp

Ok you guys are beginning to scare me now.

As far as "home " being the campground its the driving back to RI and back to NH that DW says I'm nuts to even think about it.But I will continue to push the issue.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Ok you guys are beginning to scare me now.
> 
> As far as "home " being the campground its the driving back to RI and back to NH that DW says I'm nuts to even think about it.But I will continue to push the issue.
> 
> John


Soooo....give in! I understand that this is in absolute conflict with ManLaw but just admit that she's right - you're nuts - book the site and join us! The campfire is sure to still be burning strong when you get home from RI!!!


----------



## johnp

If I were that nuts and if I did skip out Sat after dinner (mind you I don't know the flight times) I would have to come back on Sun to pack up. But I know most of you jokers and I could only imagine what you would to to a helpless trailer if nobody was around







. Your great dogs couldn't keep your staff safe from practicle jokers.

On a serious note did you give just a deposit or do you have to pay in full. I may book now and cross my fingers later.

John


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> If I were that nuts and if I did skip out Sat after dinner (mind you I don't know the flight times) I would have to come back on Sun to pack up. But I know most of you jokers and I could only imagine what you would to to a helpless trailer if nobody was around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your great dogs couldn't keep your staff safe from practicle jokers.
> 
> On a serious note did you give just a deposit or do you have to pay in full. I may book now and cross my fingers later.
> 
> John


 Just a deposit for now John. Or you can pay in full. If you call ask for Sandy.

Eric


----------



## johnp

Ok I might have to side with DW on this one.

RI to NH on Fri 128====180 miles 5hrs if I'm lucky

Nh to RI on Sat no traffic








===180 miles 2.5hrs

RI to NH toRI on Sun===360 miles 2.5+3.5 6hrs

Gas ====$200.00

Going to a rally with you guys Priceless!!!

But I still need to pass on this one

John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Ok I might have to side with DW on this one.
> 
> RI to NH on Fri 128====180 miles 5hrs if I'm lucky
> 
> Nh to RI on Sat no traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===180 miles 2.5hrs
> 
> RI to NH toRI on Sun===360 miles 2.5+3.5 6hrs
> 
> Gas ====$200.00
> 
> Going to a rally with you guys Priceless!!!
> 
> But I still need to pass on this one
> 
> John


 Your scared...aren't you? Just say SAY IT JOHN YOU'RE *SCARED!*

I am scared to...believe me.. the last time I went camping with Wolfie..well it didn't work out so well for the greggster!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Your scared...aren't you? Just say SAY IT JOHN YOU'RE *SCARED!*
> 
> I am scared to...believe me.. the last time I went camping with Wolfie..well it didn't work out so well for the greggster!


OH, COME ON!!! Tell them all kinds of other lies and try to get some undeserved sympathy, but not about this! I gave Teddy back!


----------



## 3athlete

> I am scared to...believe me.. the last time I went camping with Wolfie..well it didn't work out so well for the greggster!


I can't even imagine what kind of person would say that about Wolfie! We've camped together now twice and it has been nothing but incredibly fun, interesting, enjoyable, and above all *FUN*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Yeah....lots....of....fun, thats right....fun.


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> I am scared to...believe me.. the last time I went camping with Wolfie..well it didn't work out so well for the greggster!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine what kind of person would say that about Wolfie! We've camped together now twice and it has been nothing but incredibly fun, interesting, enjoyable, and above all *FUN*
Click to expand...

 Have you been beaten with a set of bagpipes?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok folks, here is the map so far...Eric, if I missed anybody, let me know. Sorry about the colors, I will try to refine it during the week.










Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok folks, here is the map so far...Eric, if I missed anybody, let me know. Sorry about the colors, I will try to refine it during the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


 Thanks Tim!

I started to do that the other day. Just didn't finish!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Well DW and I are all paid up. made a note on the inital post about the great map that Tim threw in. Quite cool.

Tina (DW) is going to start looking for inputs to put the menu together very soon. Look for a post on that.







Additionally does anyone know if you can shot gun post a group of people using the PM?







I didn't see an option for it.









Have a good one!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

*YAHOOOOO!!!!! * Steve, here's that chance to chat about diving .....









....and it's YOUR turn to bring the 'crown' for this year's Wagon Master


----------



## dmbcfd

Judi,

It will be all diving, all day! I even have some good photos on CD. I'll bring a suitable crown for his highness, the Wagonmaster, along with plenty of birthday cake.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> Judi,
> 
> It will be all diving, all day! I even have some good photos on CD. I'll bring a suitable crown for his highness, the Wagonmaster, along with plenty of birthday cake.
> 
> Steve


Soooooo.....as the Cambridge DiveMaster.....can you recertify me ?????







In a weekend?


----------



## egregg57

What the heck is all this about birthday cakes! Wolfie only needs one! (I think...) Any way....Somethings afoot!


----------



## dmbcfd

Judi,

You don't necessarily need "re-certification" unless it's been a real long time. One pool session and one or two escorted dives usually does it. I am an instructor so I could do it for you, but I think the cg wouldn't be too happy. I don't think the pool will be open, anyway. And besides, I'll be on vacation, and it's my birthday that weekend, too!

Eric,

Judi can send you the picture of the Wagonmaster crown she made for me. Your's will be much nicer









Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Eric,

I don't think there is a way to "shotgun" a PM. For the two rallies that I wagon-mastered, I just got everybody's e-mails, and worked that way.

Seemed to work well.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> Eric,
> Judi can send you the picture of the Wagonmaster crown she made for me. Your's will be much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


This one?








...btw Eric, the right to even touch - let alone, hold - the _Staff of Wolfwood _ IS NOT _automagic_ !


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> Eric,
> Judi can send you the picture of the Wagonmaster crown she made for me. Your's will be much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


This one?








...btw Eric, the right to even touch - let alone, hold - the _Staff of Wolfwood _ IS NOT _automagic_ !
[/quote]

Well! That...err a..thing..is quite







sexy...







As far as that staff goes...it seems to me that it's been "around the block" a few times.







I have my own Sceptre. A much more pristine and regal staff indeed! Still I can't help but wonder what this years Wagonmaster crown may look like. I am sure it will be comensurate with my highest expectations!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hummm... that gives me an idea. How about an "Outbacker- Wagonmaster" crown, to be worn by whom ever is designated as such. It can then be passed from one to another, as the rallies go on. Then, each time we have a rally, we sign it- until it becomes an heirloom! Sheese- I think I have to much time on my hands....


----------



## dmbcfd

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hummm... that gives me an idea. How about an "Outbacker- Wagonmaster" crown, to be worn by whom ever is designated as such. It can then be passed from one to another, as the rallies go on. Then, each time we have a rally, we sign it- until it becomes an heirloom! Sheese- I think I have to much time on my hands....


Kevin,

You must have too much time on your hands. It sounds like you just volunteered to fabricate such a crown and bring it to every rally for the ceremonial passing of the crown. Thank you for taking on this monumental task!

Just kidding!

Perhaps an embarrassing photo of the wagonmaster wearing his crown posted after each rally would suffice?
I guess we know where that got started.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Perhaps an embarrassing photo of the wagonmaster wearing his crown posted after each rally would suffice?
> I guess we know where that got started.


Hmm, I'm glad my wagonmaster days have faded into the sunset...at least temporarily....









I have a very sensitive psyche, and don't know if I could take such embarassment.









Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Perhaps an embarrassing photo of the wagonmaster wearing his crown posted after each rally would suffice?
> I guess we know where that got started.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'm glad my wagonmaster days have faded into the sunset...at least temporarily....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very sensitive psyche, and don't know if I could take such embarassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 Some how Some way I think that this crew will ensure that your "Psyche" gets whipped back into shape! I mean look who your hooking up with!


----------



## egregg57

Hey!

All those interested, participating parties, Tina (DW) (AKA Tawnya, tammy, Tami, or Tatyana for Judi and Kathy







)

will be firing off a PM to you guys about a menu for our May excursion. Just a heads up! Hey! Spring is a coming!

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Getting my first taste of spring as we speak...it is currently 72 and sunny here in Hilton Head, and myself and the kids are getting ready to head down to the pool...and the news said it's going to snow in New England today...sorry guys, but I'll be back in CT on Sunday and the party will be over.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

Count us in, just booked into A22. Will be nice to see you guys again


----------



## egregg57

Ymryl said:


> Count us in, just booked into A22. Will be nice to see you guys again


 Excellent! Marvelous!


----------



## egregg57

Hey...speaking of Rally sites....










Site A23 Danforth Bay Feb 15th 2007.......


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey! thats our site...A23! I sure hope the snow melts by May so we can get in. And whoever owns that fifth wheel is moved.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ymryl said:


> Count us in, just booked into A22. Will be nice to see you guys again


I'll add you guys to the map, and repost it.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Count us in, just booked into A22. Will be nice to see you guys again


I'll add you guys to the map, and repost it.

Tim
[/quote]

Thanks Tim! Looks like the first 8 are almost filled!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Here is the updated map.










Tim


----------



## wolfwood

*YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!
YAHHHHHHOOOOOO!!!!*

(Looks like I may be driving Puff alone...with KB bringing up the rear on the new Bike!!!!)

Now, scanning thru several months of posts...there were a few others who wanted to come but eventually backed out (







We'll miss you guys!!! ) Thor & katiesda each also said they wanted to come, but I didn't see any indication that they changed their minds







... but maybe I missed it? Anyone heard from these 2? Want I should send PMs to them?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> *YIPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!
> YAHHHHHHOOOOOO!!!!*
> 
> (Looks like I may be driving Puff alone...with KB bringing up the rear on the new Bike!!!!)
> 
> Now, scanning thru several months of posts...there were a few others who wanted to come but eventually backed out (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll miss you guys!!! ) Thor & katiesda each also said they wanted to come, but I didn't see any indication that they changed their minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but maybe I missed it? Anyone heard from these 2? Want I should send PMs to them?


 Go for it Wolfie! Rattle the trees a bit and see what's what! We keep this up and we'll fill the front half of Chocorua Circle!

E


----------



## egregg57

Looks like there is a good possibility we'll be adding MaineCamper to the mix! DW, Tina is meeting them at Campers Inn of Kingston to look at a unit! Wolfwood and I have pledged our help to get them going if the other foot drops.





















Good Luck MaineCamper!

OOOOoooHHhhhH that new Outback Smell!

Eric


----------



## johnp

Now thats the Outbacker spirit. Beat the dealer down in numbers.I could have mine up there in a couple of hours if negotiations are going nowhere with the new one.

Good Luck its going to be a great day in New England to buy an Outback









John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> Now thats the Outbacker spirit. Beat the dealer down in numbers.I could have mine up there in a couple of hours if negotiations are going nowhere with the new one.
> 
> Good Luck its going to be a great day in New England to buy an Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


You're Darn Tootin! John! COME ON SPRING!!!


----------



## johnp

27 days and counting until our first trip to Normandy Farms







. After that maybe Florida for the kids April vacation. I've already booked ten trips for this year







I think its going to be an Outbackin summer









Unfortunatly the spring kickoff can't be one of them









John


----------



## egregg57

johnp2000 said:


> 27 days and counting until our first trip to Normandy Farms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After that maybe Florida for the kids April vacation. I've already booked ten trips for this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its going to be an Outbackin summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly the spring kickoff can't be one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


 That's OK. this is the first time asround for this one so wh're breaking new ground. Maybe next time! Supposed to be nearly 70 degrees on Wednesday here! DUDE! The pink stuff's got to go!!!


----------



## wolfwood

This just in!

Just got a PM from Mainecamper - they're IN for the Rally!!!!

YIPPPEEEEE!!!!


----------



## johnp

If MaineCamper is in that means things must have gone well at Campers Inn









I don't see any posts about a new Outback WHY!!

I thought for sure some gossip would come out last night.









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> If MaineCamper is in that means things must have gone well at Campers Inn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any posts about a new Outback WHY!!
> 
> I thought for sure some gossip would come out last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I'm happy to start the rumors, John














but I'm not gonna steal his thunder! Nope. You'll just have to wait for him to tell you about ....







.....nope....can't do it...sorry


----------



## Ymryl

johnp2000 said:


> 27 days and counting until our first trip to Normandy Farms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> John


HEY! I'll be at Normandy for Easter also









Site B3 this time. Can't wait!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Geeze....I take a few days off to march in a few parades, and drink a few....ok,... more then a few Guinness and the rally increases by 1. Mainecamper, don't forget to let us know what site your in.

Tim


----------



## johnp

Ymryl said:


> 27 days and counting until our first trip to Normandy Farms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> John


HEY! I'll be at Normandy for Easter also









Site B3 this time. Can't wait!








[/quote]

B3 thats an unfair advantage for the Easter Egg hunt or should I say dash. We will be down in the G section I think. See ya there.

Sorry for the hijack









Now back to the rally I can't go to


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- in an effort to jump start things here, and with the spat of warm weather this week, who's going to de-winterize first? Our first trip is mid April, so I probably wont do it until maybe Easter. I know some of you are planning Easter trips, so... when are you draining the "pink stuff"?
As a side note, I have trapped three mice who were attempting to set up "camp" in the RQS over the winter.







I have so many of those glue traps set up in her, that I'm afraid I'll forget where they are and end up stepping in them- and I'll look like a comedy routine where I have glue traps on all ten fingers and both feet!


----------



## dmbcfd

I will probably uncover the OB this weekend, I have to tow it 5 miles or so to have new tires intalled, bearings serviced, and brakes adjusted. The tarp won't stay on if I tried to drive it now. I probably won't de-winterize until the first or second week of April. We're thinking about making our first trip in April, too. Let me know if you're passing this way, I'll stand on a bridge and wave







.

I had a mouse at Twin Mt. last October and maybe once or twice over the winter, but my traps have not caught the little bugger, yet. Maybe he couldn't stand the 70 or so dryer sheets I spread out all over the place.

Steve


----------



## Ymryl

I'll pump out the pink stuff Easter weekend while I am camping. Need to do other things on the weekends before then like replacing the trim boards on the top bunks with 2 x 10's as this will be the first year my oldest (6) will begin sleeping up there.

I haven't had any mice in the 28 (knock on wood) but had them in the 21 we had back in 2003/2004. The glue traps definitely seem to work the best (without worrying that your 2 year old will eat the poison thinking it's candy).


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> I will probably uncover the OB this weekend, I have to tow it 5 miles or so to have new tires intalled, bearings serviced, and brakes adjusted. The tarp won't stay on if I tried to drive it now. I probably won't de-winterize until the first or second week of April. We're thinking about making our first trip in April, too. Let me know if you're passing this way, I'll stand on a bridge and wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a mouse at Twin Mt. last October and maybe once or twice over the winter, but my traps have not caught the little bugger, yet. Maybe he couldn't stand the 70 or so dryer sheets I spread out all over the place.
> 
> Steve


Note to self: Dogs did good job at Twin Mtn. Extra treat tonight...

No sign of mice in Puff. It's certainly been plenty warm for them to be out. Soooo - - I'd have to agree that the full box of dryer sheets spread bow to stern & side to side offended their little sensibilities. Now that there's snow cover .... they should be running all around, just below the surface - think I'll leave those dryer sheets in place for awhile longer.

We will _Purge the Pink _ as soon as the temps stay consistantly above freezing! For now, we're focusing on "When will Kathy & the Bike hit the road?" and "When can Judi bring the Miata home?" At least we've gotten to the point where asking those questions is a reasonable thing


----------



## egregg57

the tall ship in the drive is already opening one eye and sniffing the air for spring. soon it will be time to open up the storage areas, check for our 4 legged friends, wash and wax, linens, bearings, lube etc... oh man! bring it on!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK, now as an aside- a couple of you have stated that you are re-packing the bearings.... how often do you do this? Every year? I figured that with the greaseable fittings I would be good for 3 years (+-) at about 5K a year for travel... thoughts?


----------



## johnp

Ymryl said:


> I'll pump out the pink stuff Easter weekend while I am camping. Need to do other things on the weekends before then like replacing the trim boards on the top bunks with 2 x 10's as this will be the first year my oldest (6) will begin sleeping up there.
> 
> I haven't had any mice in the 28 (knock on wood) but had them in the 21 we had back in 2003/2004. The glue traps definitely seem to work the best (without worrying that your 2 year old will eat the poison thinking it's candy).


I'm with Paul,Easter weekend with full hookups I will flush it out then. I have also winterized at Normandy Farms.

I have never had any mouse issues I think the cats take care of that









John


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK, now as an aside- a couple of you have stated that you are re-packing the bearings.... how often do you do this? Every year? I figured that with the greaseable fittings I would be good for 3 years (+-) at about 5K a year for travel... thoughts?


 will repack about every 2 years. This will be the first year for our Outback. Soooo I will be cruising the site to get good info on doing this the right, safe way.

Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,

This is the first time I'm having the bearings serviced. This will be our 4th season. I do pump grease into them once or twice a year. I figured since the mechanic would have his hands on the wheels anyway, why stop with new tires, have him do the bearings, check the brakes, and adjust them, too. I haven't had any problems, just looking for peace of mind.

Steve


----------



## Rubrhammer

JUst opened my hubs Sat. I have just under 10,000 miles on the TT and have never shot any grease into them. The outers had an acceptable amount of lube and the inners were better than that. The grease was clean enough that I didn't wash them out merely packed them using the heal of the hand method and put new seals in. I did find that one could have been adjusted better from the factory.
The bearings didn't show any wear. There was no scoring or galling on the rollers and the radius from the end of the roller to the working surface was a smooth transition, no sharp edge. If the rollers are worn there will be a sharp edge.
My brakes were .160" thick and new they are only .187" so I'm ok there. Adjusted about 1/2 turn on the adjuster.
BTW get new seals first if you are planning to remove the bearings to pack them. The easiest way to get the old ones out is to destroy them.
Bob
PS while he is down there have him check the shackles for wear. Mine were bad!


----------



## egregg57

Well we have nine sites filled I believe with Mainecamper being the last in right now on site A20. Spring is approaching fast! Today it is in the 60's here in Southern NH and 51 in Freedom, NH.

If you are not familiar with the site arrangements please click on the Danforth Bay Link on the first page. We are on Chocorua Circle, Down and to the left of the Office and Pool as your looking at the map.

Currently sites A1-A4 and A20-A24 are filled.

So now that we are getting closer to the date, It is time to solicit your inputs for the Saturday Night Potluck! Firstly is there anyone of us with food allergies? Don't want to poison anyone!

I will be taking a group (if there are enough people who would like to go) for a 1 hr hike at Sabbaday Falls off of the Kancamagus highway. This is an easy hike, no hills or skills (other than walking!) required. The trail head is 10 miles from the campground. So 15-20 minutes to get there, a 1 hr round trip hike and 15-20 minutes back. Some good photo opportunities and kids will like the water and rocks (boulders) to climb on not only on the hike but on and around the Swift River. There is a nominal parking fee per vehicle.



















If you have any questions about the area please send me a PM or email me!

45 days and counting!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Sabbaday Falls sounds like fun. I can't remember when I was there last. We like to go swimming at the natural water slide at Lower Falls, but it will probably be too cold, even for me, in May.

None of the dmbcfd crowd has food allergies. We could bring chili or Lisa's famous sausage, peppers, and onions, or anything else the group deems necessary. We will be bringing birthday cake, in accordance with Outbacker law. I hear Wolfie may be bringing cake, also.

Tim, would you bring a water can, please. Between Wolfie and I, there will be a lot of candles.









Steve


----------



## 3athlete

> anyone of us with food allergies?


 not in this clan...just picky kids

the hike sounds great! looking forward to that



> Tim, would you bring a water can, please. Between Wolfie and I, there will be a lot of candles.


Steve, you know he doesn't leave home without it! specially when there is a threat of a working fire...









We'll probably make a chili of sorts...nothing too spicy (unless we hear otherwise)...on a lousy note, just found out that DD's first step dancing recital is 5/11 @ 7pm, still trying to figure out what to do with that

Today's warm weather really made me want to run out to the camper and start dewinterizing, but I think we'll wait a bit longer, never know 'bout the temps round here.

Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> Sabbaday Falls sounds like fun. I can't remember when I was there last. We like to go swimming at the natural water slide at Lower Falls, but it will probably be too cold, even for me, in May.
> 
> None of the dmbcfd crowd has food allergies. We could bring chili or Lisa's famous sausage, peppers, and onions, or anything else the group deems necessary. We will be bringing birthday cake, in accordance with Outbacker law. I hear Wolfie may be bringing cake, also.
> 
> Tim, would you bring a water can, please. Between Wolfie and I, there will be a lot of candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Well, Clare answered that one already...but with both you and Judi, I think we might need a few of them. As you know, they only have 2.5 gallons of water in them

Eric, can you PM me an up to date list of all the attendee's, and their sites so that I can make sure the map is up to date?

We will keep everyone posted on the recital and how it will impact our trip.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

We can even save on firewood if we save Steve's cake for later around the campfire. Just bring the buckets to take care of his candles....we'll bring our SuperSoakers....that little bit will cover mine


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Sabbaday Falls sounds like fun. I can't remember when I was there last. We like to go swimming at the natural water slide at Lower Falls, but it will probably be too cold, even for me, in May.
> 
> None of the dmbcfd crowd has food allergies. We could bring chili or Lisa's famous sausage, peppers, and onions, or anything else the group deems necessary. We will be bringing birthday cake, in accordance with Outbacker law. I hear Wolfie may be bringing cake, also.
> 
> Tim, would you bring a water can, please. Between Wolfie and I, there will be a lot of candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Well, Clare answered that one already...but with both you and Judi, I think we might need a few of them. As you know, they only have 2.5 gallons of water in them

Eric, can you PM me an up to date list of all the attendee's, and their sites so that I can make sure the map is up to date?

We will keep everyone posted on the recital and how it will impact our trip.

Tim
[/quote]

Hey Tim,

I talked to Sandy at Danforth Bay a minute ago. She put Mainecamper on A20. Site A21 remains open. The map is the same-same except Maine camper on A20. ooops....PM ha! sorry about that!

Eric

We can fit a couple more in. Sites A21 and A5 are open and I think that's all we need. As a sweetener if those sites are filled there are Bene's involved for us. Money off, Golf cart and Rally tent anyway. Any takers!?

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Here it is folks, the new and improved Danforth Bay Rally Map.










Tim


----------



## egregg57

Excellent! Lets get a couple more! Come on in Outbackers the waters fine!


----------



## wolfwood

Haven't heard back from Thor, but katiesda can't make it this time.


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Haven't heard back from Thor, but katiesda can't make it this time.


 That's too bad. Hopefully one of the new people we ran into the past weekend will come on board. That would be fun!

Forty One days and counting!


----------



## KurtR

Hi there, just wondering if there are any sites still available and how much per night. We have never camped at Danforth Bay.Its the weekend of May 12 ?


----------



## wolfwood

KurtR said:


> Hi there, just wondering if there are any sites still available and how much per night. We have never camped at Danforth Bay.Its the weekend of May 12 ?


Hi KurtR (how have we missed meeting? I'm in Fremont and Eric (egregg57) is in Bretwood!!!) We were trying to recruit a few more as recently as mid-last week so I expect there are still sites available. Give the CG a call and tell them you want to join the Outback Rally (Wagon master is Eric Gregg). Here's the link: Danforth Bay clicky thing You might want to check the map on this thread so you know where our sites are...

Sure hope you can join us!!! (If you get a site, be sure to send egregg57 a PM!


----------



## egregg57

KurtR said:


> Hi there, just wondering if there are any sites still available and how much per night. We have never camped at Danforth Bay.Its the weekend of May 12 ?


 I sent a pm to kurt, if anyone has questions please feel free to contact me! have a great day!

eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

34 days and counting...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I sure hope the weather gets a little warmer before then....









When they talk about April showers...they don't mean *SNOW* showers!

Come on Spring weather.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ehhh.... Tim, you know our weather. It wouldn't be a reach for us to be in shorts, and the AC cycling a few times by then.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

30 days...


----------



## 3athlete

> Ehhh.... Tim, you know our weather


OK, that means pack a down parka, shorts, tee shirts, fleece blankets, hats, gloves and bathing suits









30 days is too long...can't someone hurry the time up


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

[quote

OK, that means pack a down parka, shorts, tee shirts, fleece blankets, hats, gloves and bathing suits







]quote

Thats true Clare... It seems this spring weather is a bit more unpredictable that the Fall


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK, that means pack a down parka, shorts, tee shirts, fleece blankets, hats, gloves and bathing suits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats true Clare... It seems this spring weather is a bit more unpredictable that the Fall
Click to expand...

Uh...yeah...a bit. 
April 12th and its snowing horizontally


----------



## 3athlete

We had snow, sleet and freezing rain this a.m. @ 5:30 when I got up to let the dogs out...OH GOD, WHEN IS IT GONNA BE TIME TO CAMP?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, I am de-winterizing and stocking the RQS today and tomorrow. We are headed off Monday AM for a week long trek to Pine Acres RV resort in NH. Yep, it's gonna be cold, and I have no idea what to expect- but I cant wait any longer. With the weather Monday AM, I may bump back to Tuesday- Well see. I just keep reminding myself that this is the equivilent to late October weather... Wish us luck! (Maybe we can get a visitor or two- hint hint wolfie/eric..







.)


----------



## egregg57

smell that? smells like sniff..sniff..MINI RALLY!


----------



## johnp

Sorry I'd join you for a gathering of the orange but I'm packing to head to Florida for the week














I think the 32 is big enough that I'm going to trap the warm weather inside and bring it home.

See Ya

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Have a safe trip John and family...- I'll be dying to hear how the Hensley works for you on that trip!


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> We had snow, sleet and freezing rain this a.m. @ 5:30 when I got up to let the dogs out...OH GOD, WHEN IS IT GONNA BE TIME TO CAMP?


 No kidding! Enough of the weather! It's time to go!!


----------



## egregg57

Saturday SATURDAY! *SATURDAY!* Potluck dinner! Come one come all!

We'll be having a Potluck dinner Saturday May 12, at the head of the road adjacent to site A1.

I will be bringing a 10x30 canopy for us just in case of weather. An additional EZ-UP may come in handy dependant on weather as well.

I will be making 2 largeTin Foil sides one of sliced vegatables (Zuccinni, Summer Squash, onion and seasonings) and the other sliced potatoes (with onion butter and a touch of garlic).

- Looking for a few main dishes or ideas for main dishes (ie: main course chicken, dogs, burgers...Lobster







).

- We'll need a few more sides as well.

- Looking for a light dessert or two..I hear rumors of birthday cake already!

- BYOB or D (Beer or Drink)

- Planning dinner for 6:30 pm, Followed by campfire..stories, adventures and tall tales!

- If you have special dietary considerations or food preferences please let me know by PM if you wish or in a quick reply!

Here we go folks! 23 days and counting!

If you are interested in attending and haven't made reservations yet it isn't too late!! Send me a PM for specifics and information!

North bound Caravan info to follow!

Eric

(Aka Wagonmaster, AKA The Pain in Wolfwood's side, AKA well.....heck just about anything works!)

CARAVAN!

I will be heading up Friday afternoon, May 11th from southern NH via RT 125 near Exit 7 off of Route 101. There happens to be a sizable Park and Ride right there. If there is interest in following me up to the CG please let me know!

 *23 Days and Counting!*  

Drop the Pink and load the drink!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

KurtR said:


> Hi there, just wondering if there are any sites still available and how much per night. We have never camped at Danforth Bay.Its the weekend of May 12 ?


 Kurt! You're more than welcome! Tried to PM you! Give me a shout!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

Eric, we will bring a b'day desert....cake? cupcakes? (I believe Steve will be, also) Anyone have a preference? Someone want to bring IceCream?

We have an EZ-up that we can (usually do) easily bring!

*CARAVAN NOTE: * We will be heading up later on Friday night. If there are any of you who want to carravan but can't make the earlier hour, we could gather at the same Park & Ride for the same journey North at a somewhat later hour (probably 7 or 8).

*DROP THE PINK & LOAD THE DRINK!!!! *


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Come on MAY!!!

I will talk about it with Clare, but you can probably count on us doing a chili, or perhaps grilled shrimp.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Eric, we will bring a b'day desert....cake? cupcakes? (I believe Steve will be, also) Anyone have a preference? Someone want to bring IceCream?
> 
> We have an EZ-up that we can (usually do) easily bring!
> 
> *CARAVAN NOTE: * We will be heading up later on Friday night. If there are any of you who want to carravan but can't make the earlier hour, we could gather at the same Park & Ride for the same journey North at a somewhat later hour (probably 7 or 8).
> 
> *DROP THE PINK & LOAD THE DRINK!!!! *


 Wolfie, It just occured to me we may be heading out about that time to because Tina won't get home till about 5:30. by the time evertything is said and done it maybe pretty close to 6:30 before we roll anyway. At that point what is 30 minutes between friends!?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Wolfie, It just occured to me we may be heading out about that time to because Tina won't get home till about 5:30. by the time evertything is said and done it maybe pretty close to 6:30 before we roll anyway. At that point what is 30 minutes between friends!?


Sounds like a plan. And the P&R should be less populated at that hr ....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Wolfie, It just occured to me we may be heading out about that time to because Tina won't get home till about 5:30. by the time evertything is said and done it maybe pretty close to 6:30 before we roll anyway. At that point what is 30 minutes between friends!?


Sounds like a plan. And the P&R should be less populated at that hr ....
[/quote]

I agree!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Darryl and I with all our kids and the OBs are heading up on Thursday after school. The DWs are driving up after work on Friday. So, Thursday is bachelor night, sort of.

I'm bringing birthday cake and so is Darryl (DD's birthday). We'll make sausages, peppers, and onions.

I also have a 10x10 EZup tent and string-o-lights.

Steve


----------



## johnp




----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> ...We'll make sausages, peppers, and onions.


Only is Lisa chops the onions Steve....She does it perfectly.









Clare is taking Friday off, and we are heading up Friday morning. About a 5 hour run for us, so I am predicting a late afternoon arrival, or at least that is the plan anyway.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


>


You should be cryin' Mister! With you not coming, just how do you expect me to get into MY site after the sun goes down? EH????


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Here it is folks, the new and improved Danforth Bay Rally Map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Hey Tim!.........Drum roll please! Joining us on site A21 is KurtR!
























Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I will take care of it tonight.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I will take care of it tonight.
> 
> Tim


 Fantastic!


----------



## wolfwood

YAHOO!!!! and another _Southern NH_ Outbacker, even!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> YAHOO!!!! and another _Southern NH_ Outbacker, even!!!!!


 That Chipmunks teeth are bothering me.......


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> YAHOO!!!! and another _Southern NH_ Outbacker, even!!!!!


That Chipmunks teeth are bothering me.......








[/quote]
Eric, your issues are showing...

btw, that's a Squirrel, his name is 'Hammie', and he's a very good friend of mine. Have you not seen "Over the Hedge" yet? Tsk...Tsk...Tsk


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> YAHOO!!!! and another _Southern NH_ Outbacker, even!!!!!


That Chipmunks teeth are bothering me.......








[/quote]
Eric, your issues are showing...

btw, that's a Squirrel, his name is 'Hammie', and he's a very good friend of mine. Have you not seen "Over the Hedge" yet? Tsk...Tsk...Tsk
[/quote]

It looks like a Chipmunk, It has big teeth and its pushing me Over the Edge!


----------



## 3athlete

> That Chipmunks teeth are bothering me....... dry.gif


sorry judi, i'm with eric, those teeth are just too, too, i'm not sure what it is but everytime i see your avatar, i kinda shudder...not 'cause it's you, it's *those* teeth!

looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone...how many days? i just can't wait anymore. this weekend it's supposed to be in the upper 60s here, the peepers are out, doing their mating call and so we should be packin and headin out of dodge, but we're not


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> That Chipmunks teeth are bothering me....... dry.gif
> 
> 
> 
> sorry judi, i'm with eric, those teeth are just too, too, i'm not sure what it is but everytime i see your avatar, i kinda shudder...not 'cause it's you, it's *those* teeth!
> 
> looking forward to seeing and meeting everyone...how many days? i just can't wait anymore. this weekend it's supposed to be in the upper 60s here, the peepers are out, doing their mating call and so we should be packin and headin out of dodge, but we're not
Click to expand...









Clare! Clare! You haven't seen the movie either, have you?! I'm seeing a clear need for movie night at this Rally!!!! You people all have children!!!! WHY are WE the only ones who have seen this wonderful movie????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Are you ready....here it is....fresh off the press, the new improved updated Rally Map for Mothers Day in Danforth Bay










Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Actually, I kind of like the teeth.
But then, I'm wearing sunglasses!










And for all you poor souls that have not seen the movie...

... Try a cookie!

*HAMMIE RULES!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> Actually, I kind of like the teeth.
> But then, I'm wearing sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for all you poor souls that have not seen the movie...
> 
> ... Try a cookie!
> 
> *HAMMIE RULES!!!*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...I like the cookie......


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Actually, I kind of like the teeth.
> But then, I'm wearing sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for all you poor souls that have not seen the movie...
> 
> ... Try a cookie!
> 
> *HAMMIE RULES!!!*
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


...I like the cookie......

















[/quote]

Hammie, mixed vegetables and a cookie..... maybe I was wrong....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Tim,
> 
> you forgot Mainecamper on A20!


\

Opps. I don't know how I missed that. I'll fix it today.



> Hammie, mixed vegetables and a cookie..... maybe I was wrong.... icon_thumright.gif


"Taste's just like chicken......"

or

"Where's Eddie....he usually eats those things?

OH, Not since he heard they were high in Cholesterol Clark."

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, here it is, the new, improved, and now complete Danforth Bar Rally Map.....come on Mothers Day Weekend and get here.










Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Tim,
> 
> you forgot Mainecamper on A20!
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Opps. I don't know how I missed that. I'll fix it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammie, mixed vegetables and a cookie..... maybe I was wrong.... icon_thumright.gif
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Taste's just like chicken......"
> 
> or
> 
> "Where's Eddie....he usually eats those things?
> 
> OH, Not since he heard they were high in Cholesterol Clark."
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

 Ha!!!! My FAVORITE FLICK!!!! National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Ha!!!! My FAVORITE FLICK!!!! National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!


Now _there's _ a totally unexpected fact....


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, here it is, the new, improved, and now complete Danforth Bar Rally Map.....come on Mothers Day Weekend and get here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


 Invisible Ink? Tim Are you sampling mixed drink recipes?!


----------



## Ymryl

I'm wondering if a deep fried turkey would go along with the pot luck dinner or not. We did one Easter weekend and it was a hit! I can pick up a fresh turkey (we did an 18 pounder for Easter) and it will cook in about an hour and a quarter.

Thoughts?


----------



## wolfwood

Ymryl said:


> I'm wondering if a deep fried turkey would go along with the pot luck dinner or not. We did one Easter weekend and it was a hit! I can pick up a fresh turkey (we did an 18 pounder for Easter) and it will cook in about an hour and a quarter.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm thinking that sounds GREAT!!!! I'll bring the cranberry sauce (with AND without berries)!!!

Maybe we all pitch in for the cost of bird & oil.....


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Ha!!!! My FAVORITE FLICK!!!! National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!


I knew we were going to get along great...undoubtibly another unexpected fact for Wolfie.











> Invisible Ink? Tim Are you sampling mixed drink recipes?!










Did I miss something????

Tim


----------



## topcat

Hey guys,is it to late to jump on board?If its not I will be calling for a spot asap


----------



## egregg57

topcat said:


> Hey guys,is it to late to jump on board?If its not I will be calling for a spot asap


 Hey there! I am sure sandy can find you a nice home on A5! Of course it's not too late!! Give her a call! Or drop me a PM. I am currently on Norwegian Majesty Coming back from Bermuda. Will be able top give you details tomorrow if you still need them!

Have a good one! Hope to see you there!

Eric


----------



## topcat

I'm in!!!!! Hey I think that makes TEN







If someone could PM me a itenerary and potluck info that would be great.P.s.Be gentle,I'm a newbie to these rallies


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

topcat said:


> I'm in!!!!! Hey I think that makes TEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could PM me a itenerary and potluck info that would be great.P.s.Be gentle,I'm a newbie to these rallies


Did they give you a site# when you reserved?? If so, let me know, and I will add you to the map. As far as a Potluck plan....you'll just have to read through the thread. I'm not sure if anything was really formalized. Glad you can make it.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

YAHOO!!! Welcome to the Rally!!! Tina (Mrs. egregg) is putting the potluck together so just let her know what you want to bring (on line here or via PM to egregg57). Eric (Mr.







egregg57) is the Wagonmaster. As he suggested, send him a PM and, when they get back from Bermuda, he'll give you any details you want (and some you may not







I believe 10 was the magic number for the group to "qualify" for some special benefits from the CG so he'll be letting us all know about that too.


----------



## egregg57

I am BAAAaaAAcckkk!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

How were the "Dark and Stormy's" ? Didja hit the "Hog penny"? "Pickled Onion"?


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How were the "Dark and Stormy's" ? Didja hit the "Hog penny"? "Pickled Onion"?


 Nay matey but I did sees the Blackbeards pub and gargled some grog with me wench...er wife!


----------



## topcat

I think they told us A-15 is as close as we could get.I will call tomorrow to confirm.Can't wait ,dewinterized today and found myself hanging out inside the OB.No issues everythings working.Can't wait to go and meet the crew


----------



## KurtR

I have a ladder for the top bunk bed from our old 25rss (aluminum) may fit other front bunk models let me know and I will bring it the Danforth Rally!

Kurt


----------



## egregg57

Sorry that you didn't get side by side Topcat. But thats ok, you are very close to use anyway!



topcat said:


> I think they told us A-15 is as close as we could get.I will call tomorrow to confirm.Can't wait ,dewinterized today and found myself hanging out inside the OB.No issues everythings working.Can't wait to go and meet the crew


 Droppin' the pink tomorrow! Right behind ya brother!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

A-15, I will get the map updated this evening, and get it posted.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> A-15, I will get the map updated this evening, and get it posted.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, had a few minutes this afternoon, so here it is, earlier than anticipated...

..the new, improved, be the first on your street to display it, Danforth Bay Mothers Day weekend rally.


----------



## wolfwood

Nice job, Tim!!!


----------



## topcat

I'll have to save the map my first rally I can't wait!!!!I have to get my camp cook to wrestle up some grub for the potluck. See you in a couple weeks







Thanks everybody for the help


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Not sure if this was added or not...I'm makin crock pot pulled pork with buns for the potluck (oh yeah I'll have some sandwich bread too!) HA! OK-I'm only funny in my own mind.

Do we need some more sweets?

(Stacie-----a/k/a Hobbes)


----------



## supermom

Hi there everyone! Sorry I have not been in touch regarding the potluck for the rally at Danforth Bay, but my husband Egregg57 has been hogging the computer









I am looking forward to getting together with all of you; both current friends as well as new ones. Thank you all for your contributions to the Pot luck for Saturday night! I have compiled and attached a list of the items that have been volunteered so far.

If I have missed any of the families who have signed up and would like to bring something, we are in need of salads, chips & dip and maybe a dessert that is a bit lighter then cake. Please PM my dear husband with any items that you would like to add to the list.

I can bring a mexican dip and nacho chips with extra salsa.

Looking forward to the big weekend. Let the camping season begin!

Supermom

2007 Danforth Bay Outbacker Rally
Potluck Menu
Saturday 12-May-07 6:30pm

Appetizer:
Mexican Dip w/chips & salsa by: Supermom

Main Course:
Pulled Pork and Rolls by: Calvin & Hobbs
Sausage, Peppers & Onions by: dmbcfd
Chili by: 3athlete
Fried Turkey by: ymryl

Sides:
Grilled veggies and potatoes by: Egregg57

Desserts:
Birthday Cakes (2?) by: Wolfwood & dmbcfd


----------



## egregg57

YUM!


----------



## FFwife

supermom said:


> Hi there everyone! Sorry I have not been in touch regarding the potluck for the rally at Danforth Bay, but my husband Egregg57 has been hogging the computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to getting together with all of you; both current friends as well as new ones. Thank you all for your contributions to the Pot luck for Saturday night! I have compiled and attached a list of the items that have been volunteered so far.
> 
> If I have missed any of the families who have signed up and would like to bring something, we are in need of salads, chips & dip and maybe a dessert that is a bit lighter then cake. Please PM my dear husband with any items that you would like to add to the list.
> 
> I can bring a mexican dip and nacho chips with extra salsa.
> 
> Looking forward to the big weekend. Let the camping season begin!
> 
> Supermom
> 
> 2007 Danforth Bay Outbacker Rally
> Potluck Menu
> Saturday 12-May-07 6:30pm
> 
> Appetizer:
> Mexican Dip w/chips & salsa by: Supermom
> 
> Main Course:
> Pulled Pork and Rolls by: Calvin & Hobbs
> Sausage, Peppers & Onions by: dmbcfd
> Chili by: 3athlete
> Fried Turkey by: ymryl
> 
> Sides:
> Grilled veggies and potatoes by: Egregg57
> 
> Desserts:
> Birthday Cakes (2?) by: Wolfwood & dmbcfd


 Signing in for the Damar92 crew. We are also celebrating a birthday, but I think we will bring cupcakes or something else, I don't think we need three cakes. I will also bring some kind of appetizer or dip, and another dessert (lemon squares, brownies, bars, something). 
Martha


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]
Signing in for the Damar92 crew. We are also celebrating a birthday, but I think we will bring cupcakes or something else, I don't think we need three cakes. I will also bring some kind of appetizer or dip, and another dessert (lemon squares, brownies, bars, something). 
Martha
[/quote]

Excellent I will let my wife know! I a err a mean Supermom!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> Signing in for the Damar92 crew. We are also celebrating a birthday, but I think we will bring cupcakes or something else, I don't think we need three cakes. I will also bring some kind of appetizer or dip, and another dessert (lemon squares, brownies, bars, something).
> Martha


Hi Martha,

Spoke with Steve yesterday and, with the same thoughts in mind, we had agreed that the WolfPack will bring a sheet cake to feed the hourds and Steve will bring his Sausage/Pepper/Onion masterpiece. We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs







 YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?

You want to bring icecream?

Judi


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?


Maybe I'd better bring two water cans























Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .gif YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'd better bring two water cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

Tim,

Loaded 3 Supersoakers...ready for Battle!


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'd better bring two water cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

OH YEAH????







Keep it up and we just might have to bring the water uzi (x3)







...... and _you _ might want to consider bringing a rain coat







I wonder how the base drone would sound filled with water


----------



## johnp

I won't know until next Tuesday what DD flight times will be AND THEY LEAVE THURSDAY







nothing like a little heads up









John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I won't know until next Tuesday what DD flight times will be AND THEY LEAVE THURSDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing like a little heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


How inconsiderate!!! Don't 'they' EVER think that maybe - just maybe - families might have other VERY important matters to take care of - - - - like figuring out if they can get to an Outback Rally?? Well - don't they?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'd better bring two water cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
Click to expand...

OH YEAH????







Keep it up and we just might have to bring the water uzi (x3)







...... and _you _ might want to consider bringing a rain coat







I wonder how the base drone would sound filled with water















[/quote]

I bet my water can will shoot farther than your water uzi...and mine doesn't need any batteries.

Tim


----------



## topcat

signing in for Topcat - So far the Pot Luck Menu looks scrumpious. I think we are planning on Fettu -ccine Alfredo and Garlic Bread. Looking forward to a funfilled weekend.









Signing off - Topcat's Camp-Cook


----------



## FFwife

wolfwood said:


> Signing in for the Damar92 crew. We are also celebrating a birthday, but I think we will bring cupcakes or something else, I don't think we need three cakes. I will also bring some kind of appetizer or dip, and another dessert (lemon squares, brownies, bars, something).
> Martha


Hi Martha,

Spoke with Steve yesterday and, with the same thoughts in mind, we had agreed that the WolfPack will bring a sheet cake to feed the hourds and Steve will bring his Sausage/Pepper/Onion masterpiece. We'll cover Chrissy's b'day count in the candles too, if you'd like ....12 - yes? (a collective 107 yrs







YIKES!!!). If this works for you, let me know if there's a favorite flavor of cake and/or frosting. How 'bout favorite color?

You want to bring icecream?

Judi
[/quote]

Judi,
Sounds like a plan to me. Chrissy will be 12, and her favorite color is purple, but that is an odd color for cake icing, so don't worry about it. I will absolutely bring some ice cream, any special requests? 
We can't wait to see you again!!
Only one more week until we leave!!!








Martha


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> ..... any special requests?


Uh - yeah. Could you guys stop here please and de-winterize Puff?









I asked Steve the same thing....but haven't heard yet. I'll let you know if I do.... but maybe he'll check in here. Does anyone else like coffee icecream? or Mint chip? btw - we'll take care of the PURPLE - not to worry!


----------



## johnp

wolfwood said:


> ..... any special requests?


Now if I were going I would request some of those stuffies you made last year














they were great

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> ..... any special requests?


Now if I were going I would request some of those stuffies you made last year














they were great

John
[/quote]
Stuffies on birthday cake.....oooohhhhhhh....yum







Is that how ya'll eat down there in the suthern regions







?


----------



## johnp

Opps I'm sorry I'm having a hard time reading this thread with my watering eyes. It really #$%% that I live 2 miles from TF Green airport,now if DD was flying into Logan this trip would be a done deal.

I'll take stuffies on a cake why not.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Opps I'm sorry I'm having a hard time reading this thread with my watering eyes. It really #$%% that I live 2 miles from TF Green airport,now if DD was flying into Logon this trip would be a done deal.
> 
> I'll take stuffies on a cake why not.
> 
> John


Buy her a transfer to Logan?


----------



## FFwife

johnp2000 said:


> ..... any special requests?


Now if I were going I would request some of those stuffies you made last year














they were great

John
[/quote]
I'm sorry John, we haven't been diving yet this year to get any quahogs. Darryl will only make them with fresh clams, and I'm not ready to put on that dive gear just yet.







Maybe next rally.
Martha


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> ..... any special requests?


Now if I were going I would request some of those stuffies you made last year














they were great

John
[/quote]
I'm sorry John, we haven't been diving yet this year to get any quahogs. Darryl will only make them with fresh clams, and I'm not ready to put on that dive gear just yet.







Maybe next rally.
Martha[/quote]
Hey Martha...that's what DrySuits are for









But not to worry - - - Birthday Cake topped with Stuffies topped with Coffee Ice Cream....








THAT's what _I'm_ not ready for!!!


----------



## egregg57

* Discount!*









Because of our 10 family status we have a 10% discount! Sandy will be e-mailing me the info. Because we have attained "group" status I will be thier point of contact for the remaining balance.

Sandy will be providing me that info shortly which I will share with you.

I will need to pay the balance when we arrive. What I will ask is that you have your balance in cash at Danforth. That way we don't have to worry about mail, personal info etc etc etc. I will provide receipts!

Hopefully that works for everyone. If not please let me know ASAP.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

*WOW!!! We are now an official "GROUP"!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!! *



egregg57 said:


> I will need to pay the balance when we arrive. What I will ask is that you have your balance in cash at Danforth.


Uh...yeah....riiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhttttttt









*NOTE TO MY FELLOW RALLY-ITES: * If Kevin hasn't arrived yet to escort Mr. Gregg from campsites to cashier's window, I will volunteer (along with my trusty Herding Dogs) to ensure that he _actually_ gets there with our cash.

(sorry, Eric. But you just left me no choice .....







)


----------



## johnp

Group now thats an understatement









John

Out of the group


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Group....don't we need a licensed therapist to be the facilitator?? Are we gonna have to hug now, and sing Kumbaya around the fire????









Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

Hold it! There'll be no singing Kumbaya around the fire.









Happy Birthday is acceptable.









Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> Hold it! There'll be no singing Kumbaya around the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Thanks for covering, Steve. I was temporarily off my post


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> Hold it! There'll be no singing Kumbaya around the fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Thanks....I was starting to get worried that is was turning into some sort of commune or something.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I will need to pay the balance when we arrive. What I will ask is that you have your balance in cash at Danforth.


Uh...yeah....riiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhttttttt









*NOTE TO MY FELLOW RALLY-ITES: * If Kevin hasn't arrived yet to escort Mr. Gregg from campsites to cashier's window, I will volunteer (along with my trusty Herding Dogs) to ensure that he _actually_ gets there with our cash.

(sorry, Eric. But you just left me no choice .....







)
[/quote]

Anything less from Wolfwood would be a disappointment!


----------



## egregg57

And the countdown begins!

5 days and counting!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Calvin&Hobbes' game plan.... I am taking Thursday off to do last minute stuff- just taking my time and setting up the RQS for the weekend. We are lifting off early Friday AM, and taking our time heading north. Will probably be setting up Friday around noon (+-). I kinda wish we could caravan, nothing like the sight of a flock of Outbacks! So..... as we will- in all likelyhood- be the first on location, is there anything we can do to prepare for the incoming? Suggestions?


----------



## mollyp

Sigh..........Wish we could go.














Dan is fishing again. Heaven forbid we should interfere with striper season.

Y,all have a great time!

Wendy


----------



## FFwife

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Calvin&Hobbes' game plan.... I am taking Thursday off to do last minute stuff- just taking my time and setting up the RQS for the weekend. We are lifting off early Friday AM, and taking our time heading north. Will probably be setting up Friday around noon (+-). I kinda wish we could caravan, nothing like the sight of a flock of Outbacks! So..... as we will- in all likelyhood- be the first on location, is there anything we can do to prepare for the incoming? Suggestions?


 Kevin,

Actually,







we are leaving on Thursday afternoon with Steve and his gang, after the kids get home from school, so we will be anxiously awaiting your arrival on Friday. I can't wait!!!
Martha


----------



## johnp

Thursday to Saturday that might work. I'll have to try that angle. I'm going to try anything to make this rally.

John


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thursday to Saturday that might work. I'll have to try that angle. I'm going to try anything to make this rally.
> 
> John


 Come on John!!! You can make it!! I will keep a warm Lafuma or two near the fire for you and yours! Plus the more the merrier! I need all the help I can get to keep the Wolfster at bay!

Eric


----------



## johnp

The secret is to take away her staff,her powers bocome weak without the staff

I won't know DD flight times until Tuesday and I will decide from there. At least the wife isn't calling me crazy for thinking about Thurs-Sat. My mom offered to pick DD up at the airport not that I would have but when I mentioned that to DW I almost had to live in the Outback

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ha! I've been told many-a-time... "You wanna live in the Outback, mister?" I'm still trying to figure why that is a bad thing!


----------



## 3athlete

> You wanna live in the Outback,


your right kevin, it's not a bad thing, especially when tim has been at work for 36hrs straight...i'm puttin' myself in there and leavin' the kids with the dogs









see you in a couple of days























Back to the Potluck



> Mint chip?


 Can I vote for mint chip...it's my favorite!

I'll also bring a salad, didn't see too much greens goin' on, besides Eric's veggies


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> The secret is to take away her staff,her powers bocome weak without the staff
> 
> I won't know DD flight times until Tuesday and I will decide from there. At least the wife isn't calling me crazy for thinking about Thurs-Sat. My mom offered to pick DD up at the airport not that I would have but when I mentioned that to DW I almost had to live in the Outback
> 
> John


Guess again, Mister! The Power is limitless and, should she and I EVER be separated, she will ALWAYS find her way back!!!! Didn't you learn that last year? Hmmmmm.....Don certainly did









btw, the Staff of Wolfwood is loaded and ready to wield her power if needed


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> The secret is to take away her staff,her powers bocome weak without the staff
> 
> I won't know DD flight times until Tuesday and I will decide from there. At least the wife isn't calling me crazy for thinking about Thurs-Sat. My mom offered to pick DD up at the airport not that I would have but when I mentioned that to DW I almost had to live in the Outback
> 
> John


Guess again, Mister! The Power is limitless and, should she and I EVER be separated, she will ALWAYS find her way back!!!! Didn't you learn that last year? Hmmmmm.....Don certainly did









btw, the Staff of Wolfwood is loaded and ready to wield her power if needed








[/quote]

AHHHHHHHH The stick is nothing! Its the pipes you got to watch out for!
















Okay folks we are getting down to the last days.

First da Bidness! I would like to ask for a couple of volunteers in helping set up the canopy. It should take about 20-25 minutes AND *only* if you are already settled.

Got the info from Sandy for the remaining balances. Since I have the first initial and last name of everyone (but I only know one that belongs to it) I will list the remaining balances by last name.

E. Gregg (me) 28.80
J. Blumenthal 28.80
S. Brown 61.20
M. Sieben 71.40
T. Smith 28.80
K. Higgins 28.80
P. Decelles 0.00
K. Ralston 28.80
A. Ginka 35.20
T. Collins 28.80

Total due 340.60

Now the fun. As before mentioned we will be heading up at about 5:30pm. Several of our group will already be at the CG by then.

I will be monitoring channel 10 on our hand held radios.

*Directions*

From RT 95 North in NH, Exit to the left onto RT 16 North. (Note: begin merging to the left after Exit 3) Proceed North through 2 tolls. Stay North 16/25 into West Ossipee. At the traffic signal in West Ossipee look for the Gas Station and Yankee Smoke house on the left and McDonalds on the right. Proceed through the lights and make your first right (Bank and ATM on Left) RT 41. Stay on RT. 41 for 5/8 mile and turn right onto Ossipee Lake Rd. Stay on Ossipee Lake Rd for approximately 5 miles. Shawtown road comes up quick after a short rise in the road with a downward left turn. Proceed to the office. Once checked in proceed through the gates and take your first right into Chocorua Circle. Welcome to the Rally!

From RT 495 in Massachusetts you may proceed to RT. 95 and follow directions above or Exit to RT 125 North, Haverhill. Stay on RT 125 through Plaistow, Kingston, Brentwood, Epping, Lee and continuing on to the intersection or RT 16 N/S. Proceed under the overpass and exit right, sharp curve and merge. There is an acceleration lane. Stay North 16/25 into West Ossipee. At the traffic signal in West Ossipee look for the Gas Station and Yankee Smoke house on the left and McDonalds on the right. Proceed through the lights and make your first right (Bank and ATM on Left) RT 41. Stay on RT. 41 for 5/8 mile and turn right onto Ossipee Lake Rd. Stay on Ossipee Lake Rd for approximately 5 miles. Shawtown road comes up quick after a short rise in the road with a downward left turn. Proceed to the office. Once checked in proceed through the gates and take your first right into Chocorua Circle. Welcome to the Rally!

From 95 South in Maine (this is the route I am familiar with but you may have a quicker one) Take the Westbrook Exit and follow RT 25 west for approximately 1.25 hrs. Turn onto RT 16 North. Stay North 16/25 into West Ossipee. At the traffic signal in West Ossipee look for the Gas Station and Yankee Smoke house on the left and McDonalds on the right. Proceed through the lights and make your first right (Bank and ATM on Left) RT 41. Stay on RT. 41 for 5/8 mile and turn right onto Ossipee Lake Rd. Stay on Ossipee Lake Rd for approximately 5 miles. Shawtown road comes up quick after a short rise in the road with a downward left turn. Proceed to the office. Once checked in proceed through the gates and take your first right into Chocorua Circle. Welcome to the Rally!

If you need any assistance please PM me. Or use the info I will provide in a PM to you very shortly!

See you there!!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> AHHHHHHHH The stick is nothing! Its the pipes you got to watch out for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks we are getting down to the last days.
> 
> First da Bidness! Got the info from Sandy for the remaining balances. Since I have the first initial and last name of everyone (but I only know one that belongs to it) I will list the remaining balances by last name.
> 
> E. Gregg (me) 28.80
> J. Blumenthal 28.80
> s. Browndo not know the last names of most people


So...uh...Eric.....are you saying we're the only ones who need to give you cash?







You'll find it in the pipe case


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> AHHHHHHHH The stick is nothing! Its the pipes you got to watch out for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay folks we are getting down to the last days.
> 
> First da Bidness! Got the info from Sandy for the remaining balances. Since I have the first initial and last name of everyone (but I only know one that belongs to it) I will list the remaining balances by last name.
> 
> E. Gregg (me) 28.80
> J. Blumenthal 28.80
> s. Browndo not know the last names of most people


So...uh...Eric.....are you saying we're the only ones who need to give you cash?







You'll find it in the pipe case








[/quote]

Fat finger, late night syndrome ARRRRGGHHH!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'll help setting up the Canopy... and whatever else needs to be done!


----------



## FFwife

Greg,

Count the Sieben's in to help set up.
Martha


----------



## egregg57

thanks everyone!


----------



## wolfwood

*NOTE TO ALL NEW ENGLAND RALLY GOERS  COMERS*:
















*THE BLACK FLIES ARE HERE !!!!!!!*









Don't forget the MOST powerful bug stuff of your liking!!!! I know most folks try to steer clear of the stuff but...DEET does repel the Black Flies and.....well.....we're not drinking the stuff!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

That'll let me warm up for the "Green Heads" we'll have to deal with by the 4th of July....


----------



## egregg57

Black Flies! Huh! Danforth Bay is a campers paradise! No bugs...














well for the most part! There aren't many, and the ones that we get LLllooOoOOoove Wolfies!

Dear Judi.....could it be the mud flats due to your recently drained moat at the Stately Wolfwood manor that has brought this on-slaught?? Or is it bad beer? Or maybe just a big blue electric bug zapper that is sucking the "wildlife" in?









Nahhhh it must be the skunky beer!

Smoochy woochies!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Black Flies! Huh! Danforth Bay is a campers paradise! No bugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well for the most part! There aren't many, and the ones that we get LLllooOoOOoove Wolfies!
> 
> Dear Judi.....could it be the mud flats due to your recently drained moat at the Stately Wolfwood manor that has brought this on-slaught?? Or is it bad beer? Or maybe just a big blue electric bug zapper that is sucking the "wildlife" in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhh it must be the skunky beer!
> 
> Smoochy woochies!


Nope - "mud flats" are gone!!!







You must have been right (







Yes, I said that!!!) and they must have gotten that up-stream bridge work done quickly. And no skunky beer here - nope - doesn't stick around that long. They must have been looking for you tho', 'cuz right after you left - - - the black flies did too.









For the rest of you reading this - yes, the pond at Wolfwood all but disappeared for 3 days - we thought there must be a breach in the beaver dam that we couldn't see and that we were losing our beloved pond. Eric informed us that they had diverted a river in the next town over in order to do a bridge re-build required by the recent floods. We didn't know if that river was a feeder to our pond....we jjust knew (along with the ducks, geese, turtles, AND fish) that there were lots of rocks, and land we'd never seen, in very little remaining water. NOT a happy sight! 2 days later (5th day total) - and literally overnight - the rocks, mud, & land were gone and the water is now back - at full depth. Hmmmmm....would have been nice if someone had warned us


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Black Flies! Huh! Danforth Bay is a campers paradise! No bugs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well for the most part! There aren't many, and the ones that we get LLllooOoOOoove Wolfies!
> 
> Dear Judi.....could it be the mud flats due to your recently drained moat at the Stately Wolfwood manor that has brought this on-slaught?? Or is it bad beer? Or maybe just a big blue electric bug zapper that is sucking the "wildlife" in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhh it must be the skunky beer!
> 
> Smoochy woochies!


Nope - "mud flats" are gone!!!







You must have been right (







Yes, I said that!!!) and they must have gotten that up-stream bridge work done quickly. And no skunky beer here - nope - doesn't stick around that long. They must have been looking for you tho', 'cuz right after you left - - - the black flies did too.


----------



## 3athlete

Pot Luck Change of Menu 

HatCity and 3athlete will be bringing shrimp on the "barbie" instead of the chili...hope this doesn't ruin anyone's plans...

see you all Friday!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Pot Luck Change of Menu
> 
> HatCity and 3athlete will be bringing shrimp on the "barbie" instead of the chili...hope this doesn't ruin anyone's plans...
> 
> see you all Friday!


Ohhhhhhhh darn







NOT SHRIMP!!!







Oh, OK.





































btw, local weekend weather report is calling for 60/70 and sun!!!!







The Mtns could be a bit cooler but we won't be way North, so that's still a good guideline. Its 85* at the moment in S. NH







but they're saying we won't see this again for a few weeks









Ah, Heck!







Bring your full wardrobe







You'll be covered no matter what it does!


----------



## johnp

3athlete said:


> Pot Luck Change of Menu
> 
> HatCity and 3athlete will be bringing shrimp on the "barbie" instead of the chili...hope this doesn't ruin anyone's plans...
> 
> see you all Friday!


Tease me a little more why don't ya.

We can't go and now your bringing shrimp!!!!

Anymore seafood and DD might have to walk home from the airport

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Pot Luck Change of Menu
> 
> HatCity and 3athlete will be bringing shrimp on the "barbie" instead of the chili...hope this doesn't ruin anyone's plans...
> 
> see you all Friday!


Tease me a little more why don't ya.

We can't go and now your bringing shrimp!!!!

Anymore seafood and DD might have to walk home from the airport

John[/quote]

Lobster? Hickory planked salmon?

Oh yeah. You could  go..you're just choosing  not to....some line about "family obligations". Bah!!! That's just an excuse to whine, isn't it?







Not to worry tho, John. Your portion won't go to waste. We'll take care of that for you!







No, really. Its no trouble. None at all ...


----------



## wolfwood

*HEAR YE!!! HEAR YE!!!*  

There has been an interesting turn of events for our quiet little Rally in the Woods!!!!

Eric got a call from Campers Inn/Kingston tonight. Seems they'd been trying to reach him for weeks







(Eric & DW dropped their landlines several weeks ago in favor of their cell phones. Who knew?) Anyway, seems that Camper's Inn called Danforth Bay, had a very interesting chat with them, then called Eric tonight to report:

Camper'sInn/Kingston will be bringing 4 4  new, showroom beauties to Danforth Bay and parking them for the weekend with us!!! One of them is reported to be the big 32 footer everyone's been talking about!!!! They will, of course, have brochures and handouts for anyone interested. The units are arriving at Danforth Bay tomorrow. WOW!!!!

*BUT WAIT!!! THERE'S MORE!!!!!*  

Camper's Inn will also be hosting a Continental Breakfast for all of us on Saturday morning!!!

Looking forward to seeing y'all in 2 - count 'em - 2 days!!!!


----------



## johnp

Can I rent one for the weekend









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

How cool is that!!!! Can this be considered a first? I think at one Rally (Niagra?) a Keystone rep was there, and at another a new Fiver was brought in.... On another note- I'm glad we already have the RQS. If my DW sees another nicer/newer/bigger Outback, my next TV is going to have to be a Kenworth


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.

Tim


----------



## RizFam

Hey Everyone,










Hope you all have a Wonderful time & don't miss us too much.









Tami


----------



## egregg57

This is something else!!

We've got good weather















We've got good food








We've got great company and friends















AND We got new units AND a Breakfast!
















This rally has a life of its own!!

Tim, You know your map of the sites at Danforth? I guess you might as well Black Out Chocorua Circle and call it 

* OUTBACK CENTRAL!!  * 

HA!! KICK BUTT!!

Eric

John, I still have some friends working with SEAL Boat Unit 22 (SBU-22) I could arrange a snatch!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.
> 
> Tim


Now now Tim- I already know you sparky's only work about 6.5 hours a month, and make twice what I pull in- even with details. Treat poor Clair! ah, what a minute. you guys are parked right next to us, arent you... disregard my last.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.
> 
> Tim


Now now Tim- I already know you sparky's only work about 6.5 hours a month, and make twice what I pull in- even with details. Treat poor Clair! ah, what a minute. you guys are parked right next to us, arent you... disregard my last.
[/quote]

First of all, Clare knows that I wouldn't mind having a new trailer, but it's just not in the cards right now.

Second of all, on behalf of my Smoke Eating Brothers Darryl and Steve, and the rest of New Englands bravest, it sounds like your jealous. Maybe you took the wrong test my friend.









Tim


----------



## egregg57

I have aquired the New and improved Spring Kick Off Rally hat!!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> How cool is that!!!! Can this be considered a first? I think at one Rally (Niagra?) a Keystone rep was there, and at another a new Fiver was brought in....


As for a Dealer bringing their Showroom TTs to a Rally - no, this isn't a first. Schaeffers (in PA) has done this at least 1x that I know of. Others may have as well.

However, as for a dealer sponsored event...I am aware of others being _planned_, but I do believe this will be the 1st to have actually occurred!!! (not to mention the fact that this was significantly the idea of Camper'sInn and all planning has been at their initiative!!!) I think _you_ will all agree (others may not







) that, in this case, "1st" means the fat lady has sung  "the campers have *actually * eaten their breakfast"....and, come Saturday, we will all have enjoyed completing that pre-req.!!! 







Man!!! I knew I picked the right place to buy "Puff"!!!
















btw, bring your constructive ideas re: that Camper'sInn-sponsored "Meet & Greet" event we all discussed awhile back! Now would be the time to bend their ear!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.
> 
> Tim


Now now Tim- I already know you sparky's only work about 6.5 hours a month, and make twice what I pull in- even with details. Treat poor Clair! ah, what a minute. you guys are parked right next to us, arent you... disregard my last.
[/quote]

First of all, Clare knows that I wouldn't mind having a new trailer, but it's just not in the cards right now.

Second of all, on behalf of my Smoke Eating Brothers Darryl and Steve, and the rest of New Englands bravest, it sounds like your jealous. Maybe you took the wrong test my friend.









Tim
[/quote]
Dont think that thought hasn't crossed my mind. More than once. At Christmas time, there is a line out the door at the FD of people bringing "goodies"... Our lobby has crickets. and a fruit cake from 1963 that someone re-gifted.


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.
> 
> Tim


Now now Tim- I already know you sparky's only work about 6.5 hours a month, and make twice what I pull in- even with details. Treat poor Clair! ah, what a minute. you guys are parked right next to us, arent you... disregard my last.
[/quote]

First of all, Clare knows that I wouldn't mind having a new trailer, but it's just not in the cards right now.

Second of all, on behalf of my Smoke Eating Brothers Darryl and Steve, and the rest of New Englands bravest, it sounds like your jealous. Maybe you took the wrong test my friend.









Tim
[/quote]
Dont think that thought hasn't crossed my mind. More than once. At Christmas time, there is a line out the door at the FD of people bringing "goodies"... Our lobby has crickets. and a fruit cake from 1963 that someone re-gifted.








[/quote]

Oh! You got the cake! Great!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey Clare/Tim... Fort Apache- The bronx is on tonight on either TMC or one of the other classic movie channels... Isn't that the movie that has your dad's handwritting on the chalkboard?
P.S. Eric- our contribution to the Rally is THAT cake. yaa -ummmmm....


----------



## dmbcfd

At the Niagara Falls Rally last summer, Keystone sent 2 reps from the factory and the local RV dealer sent 2 new units to show off. The dealer left a huge supply of wine and beer for the potluck and the factory contributed burgers and hot dogs. Or maybe it was the other way around? Anyway we ate and drank on their tab.

Campers Inn is not exactly the first, but I applaud their effort. I will certainly check out the new models and eat their food, with a big smile on my face. Like this









We're hitting the road in a little while, trying to meet up with Darryl and Martha enroute.

See you tomorrow!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> At the Niagara Falls Rally last summer, Keystone sent 2 reps from the factory and the local RV dealer sent 2 new units to show off. The dealer left a huge supply of wine and beer for the potluck and the factory contributed burgers and hot dogs. Or maybe it was the other way around? Anyway we ate and drank on their tab.
> 
> Campers Inn is not exactly the first, but I applaud their effort. I will certainly check out the new models and eat their food, with a big smile on my face. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're hitting the road in a little while, trying to meet up with Darryl and Martha enroute.
> 
> See you tomorrow!
> 
> Steve


Safe travels, Steve (Daryl & Martha too!)

See you tomorrow night  (Oh man!!! That has a nice ring to it!!!)


----------



## johnp

You guys all have a safe trip and a great weekend looks like great weather. Hope to see you guys somewhere else this year. Well I am going to swap out the front axle and rear gears seeing as I won't be needing the Avalanche until next week. Have a great time










John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Pot Luck Change of Menu
> 
> HatCity and 3athlete will be bringing shrimp on the "barbie" instead of the chili...hope this doesn't ruin anyone's plans...
> 
> see you all Friday!


I have two words.....................THANK YOU! 
See everyone tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! Kevin is so jealous we are not leaving tonight! We're really looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## 3athlete

> Great...that's all I need. I just showed Clare how we can't fit anything bigger in the yard, and now this...it's going to take me all summer to convince her we can't fit a new one.


Yeah, right, like we can't just rip up the fence and take out the flower beds and re-do the driveway...that's a piece of cake







I'll just keep trying...









I'm sitting here trying to get things "more ready" while DH and DS are at Tae Kwon Do and I'm so psyched to see everyone...after a full day of work, more work just doesn't feel right, but then again, when it means we get off early tomorrow, I guess I'll deal!



> Kevin is so jealous we are not leaving tonight!


 me too, tried to convince DH that we should leave tonight and stay 1/2 way then be up there early...no go.

Hope to see you tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Rubrhammer

You guys are killing me! Rallies 2 weekends in a row that I can't make. Last Sat. it was the baby shower and this weekend we are moving the lucky parents to be. We will be there in spirit though believe me.
Bob and Ramona


----------



## egregg57

Hi all,

I wanted to make a final note on the eve of our adventure. Many months ago as I was contemplating doing a rally I was pretty unsure. I mean who am I to try to pull something like this off?! Sheesh! This was a first time evolution for me. And to say I am not nervous would be a lie. I mean heck! 10 Families!? It needs to go well.

So way back when, I asked Judi what she thought and she thought I should go for it. So after agonizing about it for a while I decided well, what the heck. So, well here we are!! Thanks Judi!

So for all travelling tomorrow safe journeys. I hope the weekend is all that everyone hopes it will be. I am sure it will be for me. Heck I am going camping!! Ha!

Oh and if anything does get screwed up.....

Somehow

some way

you guessed it.

Its Judi's fault!!!!









Eric


----------



## johnp

You will have no problem you have a few seasoned rally goers to make sure all goes well.

Have a Great weekend.

PLAN MORE

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't sweat it Eric. I have planned 3 of these things and they almost run themselves...Remember the old NavAir saying...."Don't sweat the small stuff!"

See you tonight

Tim


----------



## egregg57

well its 6:30 in the am. the campers are still all tucked in their beds. the dog has been walked and my shoes are covered with dew. I think wolfie snores..... could of been a bear too. oh well who knows. it doesn't really matter! what a beautiful weekend! it was all I hoped it would be and more. the people, drink, food, stories, I even got some fishing in. what a great group of campers...err friends..err heck family! ha! whatever! here's to you all! safe journeys, new adventures and new friends.... happy mothers day too!

eric









ps.... I was this close to having that pesky staff! had in one of my compartments too







but wolfie got physical she threatened me with tim's pipes and I had flash back of Loon Mountain and well gave it up.







but I had the sucker!


----------



## egregg57

We made it home safe!!

Thanks you everyone for your help!!

On RT 16 mile marker 29 my serpentine belt snapped!!!
















Right off to the side and engine off immediately. We had a mothers day dinner planned at 4pm and it looked like all was lost.

Enter Paul. Paul, you and your family has our gratitude, thanks and warmest wishes. Thank you for getting my loved ones home.

To the rest of the Outbackers....what can I say. To stop on your way home and offer what ever assistance you could, just awesome. My gratitude and thanks to you and yours!

Lastly to Good Sam Roadside Emergency service. Within 25 minutes they were on scene, had me hooked up and gently deposited me at the massive Rochester Walmart.

My Brother in law who lives in Alton, was in Portsmouth and went to PEP boys picked up a serpentine belt and arrived on scene at 3:15pm. in 5 minutes flat the belt was on the F-250 roared to life and my tall ship was underway and cruising smoothly!

Total delay 1 hr 54 minutes.

You know what? I made the mothers day dinner at Warrens Lobster house!









Ha!! Anyone ever wonder if Good Sam works? Let me tell you!! Yeah Baby they work!

OH and that whistling noise I complained of while accelerating? Ahhhh guess what that was?! Yup The belt was slipping and had been slipping all along. I have new found power in my V10. Wow!

Thank you all. I am in debted to you and want you to know if any of you need anything you have my number. I will be there for you.

How about that Rally? How about it. It was the best of times! It was a great time. Warm wishes and and fond memories of you all!!

Good night all!! Good night!

And Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## johnp

Glad you made it back. I'm going to bite my tongue on the whole Ford issue. When I changed my belt I saved the used one and stuck it in a side compartment just in case it went on the road or if someone elses did that it would fit.Pick up a spare you never know.

Back to the rally where are the PICS.
Details please

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, 8:15 PM and we just touched down. The Garmin said we'd be home by 4:00, but it didn't figure in a Roadside stop on the side of Rt 16 with Eric. And this is the second time I've witnessed Steve's rear end poking out of an engine bay







This time it wasn't Christine though. Glad to hear your down time wasn't too bad Eric! I think with all the Outback families on Rt 16 combined (7, I think?), there were enough tools to run a pit crew at Indy... Like they say, there's safety in numbers.

What can I (we) say- It was a perfect weekend! warm and sunny days, cool nights, good food and stories..The only down side was, it was too short. And Eric broke down.

Thank you Eric for the Wagonmaster duty, and thank you all for the good times. It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones. I've got a ton of pictures I will load up, but it will have to wait until Monday. I've gotta catch up on some ZZZ's!


----------



## wolfwood

OK, all! You want pictures???? Here are a few to get you started until the wild ones who were snapping alllllll weekend have a chance to download their 100s of photos









Spring 2007 New England Rally

....and just a note to my "friends" who saw fit to present me with my 1st year's membership in AARP ........ YOU'RE time is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







We had a ball!!! Sure hope you all did too!!!!!


----------



## RizFam

Pictures are Great Judi .........Thanks!!
Looks like everyone had a blast!!







Happy Birthday to all 3 of you.


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, 8:15 PM and we just touched down. The Garmin said we'd be home by 4:00, but it didn't figure in a Roadside stop on the side of Rt 16 with Eric. And this is the second time I've witnessed Steve's rear end poking out of an engine bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time it wasn't Christine though. Glad to hear your down time wasn't too bad Eric! I think with all the Outback families on Rt 16 combined (7, I think?), there were enough tools to run a pit crew at Indy... Like they say, there's safety in numbers.
> 
> What can I (we) say- It was a perfect weekend! warm and sunny days, cool nights, good food and stories..The only down side was, it was too short. And Eric broke down.
> 
> Thank you Eric for the Wagonmaster duty, and thank you all for the good times. It was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones. I've got a ton of pictures I will load up, but it will have to wait until Monday. I've gotta catch up on some ZZZ's!


Thank YOU Kevin!


----------



## Ymryl

I'm really glad to hear that you got that thing fixed so quickly Eric, my heart sank when we first saw you on the side of the road with the hood up. The little detour was no big deal really, we got to drool over the mansions they are building across the street from your house







and now I know where Campers Inn is









The rally was a lot of fun and I learned (again) that Margaritas as 11 AM always lead to sunburn.









Now I have to work on brain washing my DW to forget just how nice the 31's are! (she wont stop talking about them).

I have some pictures at home, I'll get them uploaded tonight when I have a moment.


----------



## wolfwood

Ymryl said:


> I'm really glad to hear that you got that thing fixed so quickly Eric, my heart sank when we first saw you on the side of the road with the hood up. The little detour was no big deal really, we got to drool over the mansions they are building across the street from your house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now I know where Campers Inn is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rally was a lot of fun and I learned (again) that Margaritas as 11 AM always lead to sunburn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to work on brain washing my DW to forget just how nice the 31's are! (she wont stop talking about them).
> 
> I have some pictures at home, I'll get them uploaded tonight when I have a moment.


Oops! You mean we weren't supposed to agree with Jen about just how nice that TT was? Gee - we thought we were just being neighborly and doing YOU a favor when we suggested she just keep telling you how much she agreed with you and that you were absolutely right - it _would _ be great for your family. Guess those wires got crossed, eh?


----------



## 3athlete

Hello all,

We arrived home about 6 pm. Sorry we didn't stop for lunch Steve, Lisa, Darryl, Martha, Kevin and Stace...between missing the exit and Tim's back, we just needed to keep on going. It was a long ride for Tim, he was in so much pain. He still is, and can't get in to see the dr until Wed. don't think he'll be working over the next week or so. He never did find his pain killers when we got home









Glad to hear that things worked out for you Eric, it was horrible to see you stuck on the side of the road and not be able to help









We all had such a blast this weekend. It was great to see old friends and meet new ones! Everyone was such fun.



> ...and just a note to my "friends" who saw fit to present me with my 1st year's membership in AARP ........ YOU'RE time is coming!!


 Don't mind all this stuff...she's just a cranky old woman









Hope everyone else arrived safely...thanks Eric for organizing this rally...can't wait until the next one!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hey all!

We know that many of you are planning to go to the Pig Roast in PA in Sept., but for those who aren't, we're planning a mini-rally at Pine Valley in Vermont...check out the thread if ya get a chance!

We had a great time with you all. We wish we could have spent some more time with those we had not met yet, but there is always next time!

Stacie says whoever made the fettucine....it was FABULOUS and our son Colton couldn't get enough!

We still have pics to upload and will do today. Take care everyone!!!!!


----------



## topcat

I don't call her camp cook for nothing!!!That's one of our kids fav's also!!!Had a great time on my first rally







Glad to see a great bunch of laid back people who aren't afraid to start tippin em back way before noon







And I thought I was alone in that department


----------



## egregg57

topcat said:


> I don't call her camp cook for nothing!!!That's one of our kids fav's also!!!Had a great time on my first rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see a great bunch of laid back people who aren't afraid to start tippin em back way before noon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I thought I was alone in that department


 Hey! Its 5pm somewhere!! Yup... Sam Adams and Eggs ! Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Ymryl

Finally got the pictures uploaded, you can see them Here

Unfortunately, I forgot about the camera for most of the weekend and only remembered it right before we ate Saturday night so there's only a few.


----------



## egregg57

Even More Pictures!

New England Spring Kick Off Rally


----------



## 3athlete

and more pics danforth bay pics


----------



## 3athlete

Link Working Now


----------



## damar92

3athlete said:


> Link Working Now


 Excellent pictures everyone!! Now Claire, everything is fair in love and Dodgeball1







I forgot how much fun that can be.
Martha


----------



## 3athlete

most certainly martha, just jealous of that awesome arm that got me out too many times...boy was i sore the next day.

sorry we missed you at lunch, but like I said, tim's back was really bad...so we just kept going.

hope your trip home was ok

can't wait to see you guys again.


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> most certainly martha, just jealous of that awesome arm that got me out too many times...boy was i sore the next day.
> 
> sorry we missed you at lunch, but like I said, tim's back was really bad...so we just kept going.
> 
> hope your trip home was ok
> 
> can't wait to see you guys again.


Well, if YOU were to come to Wolfwood's Mini Rally on the 4th.....


----------



## egregg57

Hope everyone else arrived safely...thanks Eric for organizing this rally...can't wait until the next one!
[/quote]

Believe me it was my pleasure!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

wolfwood said:


> most certainly martha, just jealous of that awesome arm that got me out too many times...boy was i sore the next day.
> 
> sorry we missed you at lunch, but like I said, tim's back was really bad...so we just kept going.
> 
> hope your trip home was ok
> 
> can't wait to see you guys again.


Well, if YOU were to come to Wolfwood's Mini Rally on the 4th.....








[/quote]

I'm working.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd

I will have to work, too. Sorry.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Danforth Bay

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=728


----------

